# Bubbleponics grow. Afgan Kush and Durban Poison



## purpdaddy (Nov 30, 2008)

ok here is my new thread ill be growing out the BP system with a 400w MH\HPS setup.Im gonna use A mixture of the CANNA line and General Hydro line.Mostly GH for vegging and Canna for flower.Peace and wish me luck!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 30, 2008)

good luck im subscribed bro


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll be posted


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks guys for the support.Iwas just in such a hurry i fucked em up..but this time im gonna do things a lil different cause that was my first grow in the BP.I know what time it is now ya heard!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 30, 2008)

loud and clear homeboy get to it


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 30, 2008)

already got em in their cups tonight then ill put em in a wet papertowel


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 30, 2008)

hell yeah keep it up man best of luck


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

Man and when i got the seeds out the lil tube they are the most GORGEOUS beans i ever seen!Nice big brown seeds with dark stripes!Fucking awesome!Ill put them in a wet papertowel tonight.


----------



## m0tavated (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice dude! Looking good!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

m0tavated said:


> Nice dude! Looking good!


Well i aint got no pics up yet but dey gonna look good!
I see you are new to RIU.com, so Welcome!.There is alot of useful info on this site and you can learn only as much as you apply yourself.like school.My girl tells me all the time i act like im going to college for this i read so much grow shit.You have to read and read alot!
What kind of grow are you doing?Undecided?If so,go through the forums and start reading threads from front to back and see which grow interests you the most!PeAcE.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 1, 2008)

I put one and half to two inches of rocks in the bottom of the cup and set the cube on top and surround it with rocks. Later, after it is up two inches, I add more rocks.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

Heres sum pics of "GOTTI" the blue pitbull!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I put one and half to two inches of rocks in the bottom of the cup and set the cube on top and surround it with rocks. Later, after it is up two inches, I add more rocks.


 Thanks man!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

More pics of of GOTTI.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I put one and half to two inches of rocks in the bottom of the cup and set the cube on top and surround it with rocks. Later, after it is up two inches, I add more rocks.


 And you like connect the tube into the cube like to keep it saturated right?


----------



## Roseman (Dec 1, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> and you like connect the tube into the cube like to keep it saturated right?


yep, soaking wet.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2008)

thats a good lookin dog man


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> thats a good lookin dog man


 Thanx.He was flown in from ATlanta


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

Roseman said:


> yep, soaking wet.


 Thanx again Roseman you always here to help...me atleast lol.Giving good and accurate advice goes a looooooong way with me!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome, I am def subscribed. I dont have a cam to post pics of my grow until decemeber. I am about 5 days ahead of you on the grow, but its going to be nice watching my grow, and your grow together, compare how my plants are growing to your pics. And also maybe learn something from your grow to help mine. I will be watching.

Subscribed!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

Kratose said:


> Awesome, I am def subscribed. I dont have a cam to post pics of my grow until decemeber. I am about 5 days ahead of you on the grow, but its going to be nice watching my grow, and your grow together, compare how my plants are growing to your pics. And also maybe learn something from your grow to help mine. I will be watching.
> 
> Subscribed!


 Well,THAT we will deffinitely do my friend.you growin bubbleponics TOO?
i just put the seeds in the papertowel an hour ago.....so you rpolly way ahead of me,but when i get them goin they gone go!!


----------



## blackaricanboy (Dec 1, 2008)

good luck man following your grow brotha. Subscribed,


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2008)

blackaricanboy said:


> good luck man following your grow brotha. Subscribed,


come, follow along!Ill have pics up before you know it!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2008)

hell yeah man thats whats up. well shit do what you do homie grow!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

fa sho fa sho


----------



## Kratose (Dec 2, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Well,THAT we will deffinitely do my friend.you growin bubbleponics TOO?
> i just put the seeds in the papertowel an hour ago.....so you rpolly way ahead of me,but when i get them goin they gone go!!


Nah, Not the same grow, were just starting at similar times. I am growing Afgani, Afgani x Skunk #1 Some AK, and White Rhyno.

After this grow, I am thinking of breeding and making a new strain. Not sure what I will name it, probably after my pitt Shadow...Maybe Shadowbud.

Yeah, I am a little ahead of you, but only growing on soil. Actually though, one plant might actually start at the same time as yours, because I had one that never germinated, and just today it grew a tail. Was gonna plant it today. 

Have yours grew tails yet? That be cool if I can put mine in soil the same day you start yours, so at least I have one at the same time as you.

How long you been growing for?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

Kratose said:


> Nah, Not the same grow, were just starting at similar times. I am growing Afgani, Afgani x Skunk #1 Some AK, and White Rhyno.
> 
> After this grow, I am thinking of breeding and making a new strain. Not sure what I will name it, probably after my pitt Shadow...Maybe Shadowbud.
> 
> ...


 no.they not showing any taproots yet i just started germing last night.
I dont know exactly how long ive growin for but way before i knew about this site.
I started Hydro growin about 3 years ago.Growin anyother way seems pointless to me.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok.damn i just checked em and they crackin! so in a day or 2 they will be in the bp.I have my water already mixed to 6.0-6.3 ph and the canna rhizotinic!Helps out the roots a lot.This grow will be alot better!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 2, 2008)

hell yeah man congraulations hope everything goes smoothe


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yeah man congraulations hope everything goes smoothe


thanx man! Got some fine,thick looking taps coming out.Ill give em 2 more days to fully crack and plant.
You have to have good seeds to stRT OFF WITH TO have good healthy plants.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

nice purp can't wait to see them ladies grow


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 2, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> thanx man! Got some fine,thick looking taps coming out.Ill give em 2 more days to fully crack and plant.
> You have to have good seeds to stRT OFF WITH TO have good healthy plants.


 definatly man


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1702531]nice purp can't wait to see them ladies grow[/quote]
cant wAIT EITHER MY NIG CANT WAIT EITHER


----------



## westcoast1 (Dec 2, 2008)

ey purp hope alls good w/ ur grow man. how old is Gotti? Im gunna have to get some pics of my friend's pit up on here, about 6 and a half months, 62 lbs. hes gettin bigg. im 4 and a half weeks into veg, havent had any problems but my drain plug busted and had 5 gallons of water in my closet it sucked so just check that if u got it all i can advise. and hope to see some pics in awhile man


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

westcoast1 said:


> ey purp hope alls good w/ ur grow man. how old is Gotti? Im gunna have to get some pics of my friend's pit up on here, about 6 and a half months, 62 lbs. hes gettin bigg. im 4 and a half weeks into veg, havent had any problems but my drain plug busted and had 5 gallons of water in my closet it sucked so just check that if u got it all i can advise. and hope to see some pics in awhile man


yea alls good man so far.Gotti just turned2 in Oct.hes around 60-63 pnds.
Damn that plug busting sucks bad.id call them.Yes there will be pics up soon...prolly by next week!They germin fast.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 2, 2008)

looks fuckin sweet bro im definatly subscribed keep it up! by the way Gotti Is a bad ass dog!


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 2, 2008)

yea, im def in tune wit this grow too fam. great luck i kno ull have


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> looks fuckin sweet bro im definatly subscribed keep it up! by the way Gotti Is a bad ass dog!


You from da flats homie?Sunnyside?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

chicagokushman23 said:


> yea, im def in tune wit this grow too fam. great luck i kno ull have


 appreciate it round


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 2, 2008)

shit man i am from texas aint gonna give u a location but im in the north part


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> shit man i am from texas aint gonna give u a location but im in the north part


 naw i dont want your location and shit...i just thought cause of your screen name.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 2, 2008)

o right on bro, nah man my homie, was like my brother got killed in a car wreck n he was supposed to get us clones n we were supposed to name it south side sunny shit cause our homie was always sayin "south side" well when he died a day or so after the funeral is when pitbudz87 got the plant that he got clones from just by luck we found it i think it was our homie guidin us in the rigth direction!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> o right on bro, nah man my homie, was like my brother got killed in a car wreck n he was supposed to get us clones n we were supposed to name it south side sunny shit cause our homie was always sayin "south side" well when he died a day or so after the funeral is when pitbudz87 got the plant that he got clones from just by luck we found it i think it was our homie guidin us in the rigth direction!


 yea he told me he found some plants!i think him and his brother


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 2, 2008)

yea i am the one who found it im his little brother lol. i found the plant threw outa little cash n he made the magic happen it was cool as hell!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> yea i am the one who found it im his little brother lol. i found the plant threw outa little cash n he made the magic happen it was cool as hell!


 Damn thats kool as shit homie!Weird though! Freaky!


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 2, 2008)

yea dude your tellin me i was smokin with some hippies ass fuckin kids and they were all trippin on salvia and i look up and was like what the fuck thats a big ass pot plant and we went and looked it was like a two foot tall bush its was awesome one of the hippies was huggin it screamin "the pot gods love me the pot gods love me!" it was great then that dumbass killed it that got it but we got like ten clones from it now even together arent as big as the mom was if he wouldn't have killed it when it was none flowering it would have yielded like 2 to 3 oz we almost kicked that kids ass for killin it but at least we got clones!


By the way traded some glass pipes a chillum and a party pipe for two grams tonight its some juicy fruit bud got us two red necks sittin here with a bong "were High As Fuck I Tell You What!!!" 

god dang woo woo i tell u what


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> yea dude your tellin me i was smokin with some hippies ass fuckin kids and they were all trippin on salvia and i look up and was like what the fuck thats a big ass pot plant and we went and looked it was like a two foot tall bush its was awesome one of the hippies was huggin it screamin "the pot gods love me the pot gods love me!" it was great then that dumbass killed it that got it but we got like ten clones from it now even together arent as big as the mom was if he wouldn't have killed it when it was none flowering it would have yielded like 2 to 3 oz we almost kicked that kids ass for killin it but at least we got clones!
> 
> 
> By the way traded some glass pipes a chillum and a party pipe for two grams tonight its some juicy fruit bud got us two red necks sittin here with a bong "were High As Fuck I Tell You What!!!"
> ...


 you mean one of those celebration pipes made or lava rock and 22k gold?


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 2, 2008)

no man it was glass and had a top piece that you fill with about a gram and a bottom piece that takes anothre gram and put em together n smoke its for parties when a lot of people are smokin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 2, 2008)

yep it was pretty cool man but i know what kind of pipes you r talkin bout purp those r badass man u got one


----------



## Kratose (Dec 3, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Ok.damn i just checked em and they crackin! so in a day or 2 they will be in the bp.I have my water already mixed to 6.0-6.3 ph and the canna rhizotinic!Helps out the roots a lot.This grow will be alot better!


Awesome man. Before you know it, you will have some nice vegatation. Can't wait to see some pics when they are started.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

me either


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

ok fellas,i came home today and the taps were growing in the napkin.So i planted them today 3 afgan anf 1 duban poison.Got those tubes right on that RW to keep it saturated!No fucking round this time.I didnt use the other RW cubes that came with the bp but i have some by GroDan i use.I have had success with these.Well. hopefully ill have some lil ladies poppin up by this weekend at the rate they growin!Attitude has the best looking and one of the largest female seed providers!i highly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds good my nig, mine are starting up good too


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1707684]Sounds good my nig, mine are starting up good too[/quote]
appreciate it homie,yea those were damn good seeds,,you can tell just by the way they look if they good seeds. Nice big brown seeds with black sripes


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea haha that's what I was thinking


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

haha well im glad to hear you got them started much luck mane yeah when i picked the bagseeds for my lil bros grow i picked all of my good big seeds with black stripes and all 9 r doing very nice


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha well im glad to hear you got them started much luck mane yeah when i picked the bagseeds for my lil bros grow i picked all of my good big seeds with black stripes and all 9 r doing very nice


 yea i been talkin to ya lil bro.coll ass lil dude ya heard!He was tellin me what you told me bout finding those plants...sholda kicked that kids ass for fucking the other up! didnt you dead homie plant those?


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 3, 2008)

na man our dead homie didnt plant em we just came across the plant right after he died i think 2 days after the funeral, hell i think he was guidin us to it! but yea we shoulda whooped that ass just cause he let such a gorgeous plant die n wouldnt give it to us knowin he coulodn't flower it correctly but yet we could. o well good luck with your plants glad you got some shit planted!!! n +rep


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> na man our dead homie didnt plant em we just came across the plant right after he died i think 2 days after the funeral, hell i think he was guidin us to it! But yea we shoulda whooped that ass just cause he let such a gorgeous plant die n wouldnt give it to us knowin he coulodn't flower it correctly but yet we could. O well good luck with your plants glad you got some shit planted!!! N +rep


 much love homie


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah man i would have stomped a mudhole in his life... if he did that no bull shit man i dont fuck around when it comes to shit like that but it would have been better if i could have got the other plant i would have a harvest by now well it would be gettin smoked


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

plus that kid judt wanted to make some cash and he wasent about to do it off of me i got all of my clones for free and you see what they r doing homie i come they shut up


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> na man our dead homie didnt plant em we just came across the plant right after he died i think 2 days after the funeral, hell i think he was guidin us to it! but yea we shoulda whooped that ass just cause he let such a gorgeous plant die n wouldnt give it to us knowin he coulodn't flower it correctly but yet we could. o well good luck with your plants glad you got some shit planted!!! n +rep


 hey man i changed the the way the site looks by messing with that box at the lower right i beleive,,well i put it on the smokin 08 or sumthin and it doesnt have a place to give rep i have given many rep previouslu but that lil icon on the post aint there no more. but you got +REP from me homie!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> plus that kid judt wanted to make some cash and he wasent about to do it off of me i got all of my clones for free and you see what they r doing homie i come they shut up


 and they were females??Thats fucking great! on the real!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

hell yeah man that means alot to me and him bro u down fo shore man


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

pit..you too got +rep from me if icould give it i hope you already know that homie


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

hell yeah they where females man and i have cloned the clones once and have 4 rooted and a mother plant from the first batch of clones i am gonna clone next monday or sumthin idk i might wait till a week before i cut the ones in the flower box


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

ya fo sho mane i read ur post a while back about that so its all good


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yeah they where females man and i have cloned the clones once and have 4 rooted and a mother plant from the first batch of clones i am gonna clone next monday or sumthin idk i might wait till a week before i cut the ones in the flower box


 damn thats fuckin off the chain!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

you live with your bro?man thats shits tight 2 brothers,,,i wish my brother was like that.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

yep it is man i still cant belive it sometimes but then i open up my closet lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah we live at our parents house its a long story man our mom died last year and i left school to take care of her cuz our dad works in other towns on oil rigs then i got bucked off a horse in the summer and got hurt and had to have surgery and it is takin 6 months to heal and my dad still works in other towns so we have the house well my moms brother our uncle lives here too


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> yeah we live at our parents house its a long story man our mom died last year and i left school to take care of her cuz our dad works in other towns on oil rigs then i got bucked off a horse in the summer and got hurt and had to have surgery and it is takin 6 months to heal and my dad still works in other towns so we have the house well my moms brother our uncle lives here too


 damn,sorry to hear that,But you got the house to grow in safely and thats a big +.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah and a bunch of dogs and mean ass white boys with a bunch of down ass thugz thats my boys cuz we live in the hood i aint worried just gotta hide it from pops when he comes home, my mom dident care but he does


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2008)

i still live my mom and my girl.i got out of prison about a year and half and im just gettin my m0ney right.had to go legal this time!So the money comes in a whol lot slower.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah i hear that homie i got family who just came out on some major charges but shit it can be done then get ur shit straight a good front and jump back off in the game homie


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 4, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> yeah i hear that homie i got family who just came out on some major charges but shit it can be done then get ur shit straight a good front and jump back off in the game homie


 naw...the game is over in my parish where i live.Theres too many snitches claiming to REAL niggaz ya heard but they fake ass shit!They ridin round sellin dope.the police aint stoppin them and searchin them, cause they give a lil info maybe get the police a lil bust here and there and they get to aell their dope freely!Ill never rat in the game!Its been proven! 3 years and not a name out my mouth ya heard...now thats a SOLID NIGGA!I coulg of easily just gavr up 1 of my connects to the state popo and not done a day in that bich but im so solid and loyal i can never live myself after doing pussy ass shit like that
Oh yea my boy i got the perfect front..i own a business,but i dont want my LEGIT business in the mix with the dope money..they can take my 100k+ a year job away from me and oh yea i know what you talkin bout,cleaning your money!
When i was deep in the game about 8 years ago..my padna that had all the work still has a crawfish feild.I ended up buying one from him and washing my money through the crawfish feild.Hopin that muthfucka wouldnt catch shit, cause thats some work to fish a feild.You cant make a deposit over 10000.00 without the bank reporting it to the FEDs.I found out the hard way.Man we would push 24/7 ya heard.Day shift and a night shift me and 4 other niggaz. It started looking obvious when we stopped fishing our feilds yet had G's in tha bank!A detective came question me one time and thats all it took! i got all my money out and sold the feild!Now that same detective is doing what i was doing!Aint that sum shit.
He quit being a detective and is now a full-time criminal.He wasnt the one that pursued the charges or he will be pushin daisies in that same field!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 4, 2008)

but let them see my caddy crossing them tracks and all hell breaks loose!I cant even go holla at my people back there ...so i just faded away.Prison isnt a place for no man.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 4, 2008)

amen to that homie keep ur shit straight n say fuck em u got your grow and from the sounds of it a bad ass career so keep it up!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 4, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> amen to that homie keep ur shit straight n say fuck em u got your grow and from the sounds of it a bad ass career so keep it up!


 yea im gonna stick with it,After the narcs have followed you around and every city cop around this parish knows me by name!So i cant make no moves anymore!

UPDATE:i checked the lil ones today and they fully cracked out of the seed and is thriving to pop out that RW.They almost just startin to show thier first set of leaves!SO HAPPY!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 4, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Ok.damn i just checked em and they crackin! so in a day or 2 they will be in the bp.I have my water already mixed to 6.0-6.3 ph and the canna rhizotinic!Helps out the roots a lot.This grow will be alot better!


Don't mean to but in but, isn't your Ph a bit high for a water gro? I read a lot as well. Everything I've read in the GroFAQ here says 5.8 is what to shoot for and that it needs to be under 6. 

I'm using an AG, like you did and I try to keep it in the mid 5's. 

If I'm wrong, please clear it up for me. I dont want to screw it up.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 4, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Don't mean to but in but, isn't your Ph a bit high for a water gro? I read a lot as well. Everything I've read in the GroFAQ here says 5.8 is what to shoot for and that it needs to be under 6.
> 
> I'm using an AG, like you did and I try to keep it in the mid 5's.
> 
> If I'm wrong, please clear it up for me. I dont want to screw it up.


no you are incredibly wrong,
Hydro ph ranges-5.8-6.5 being 6.3 optimal.You need to read a lil more and a lil more experince would help.
you might wanna keep ur ph a lil low like 5.9-6.0 cause the alkalinity naturally goes up.Making the pf rise.but no this safe.Its exactly where i want it to be.
Dir/siolless growers want a lower ph like inthe lower 5's,


----------



## Roseman (Dec 5, 2008)

I think 5.8 to 6.0 is perfect, but anywhere lower than 6.8 will do just fine. If mine is 6.8, I am happy, if it is 5.6, I am happy and anything in between is OK with me.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 5, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> no you are incredibly wrong,
> Hydro ph ranges-5.8-6.5 being 6.3 optimal.You need to read a lil more and a lil more experince would help.
> you might wanna keep ur ph a lil low like 5.9-6.0 cause the alkalinity naturally goes up.Making the pf rise.but no this safe.Its exactly where i want it to be.
> Dir/siolless growers want a lower ph like inthe lower 5's,


Maybe I read too much? Reason I dropped my Ph was because of this is the rollitup GroqFAQ's:

What pH level or range should I aim for?
What pH level or range should I aim for?
Marijuana thrives in neutral to slightly acidic mediums. Soil and soilless mixes should aim for pH of 6. Hydro growers should go slightly lower which helps prevent pythium and other root rots-- 5.5 to 5.7 is ideal

I dont know the difference betweel hydro and Soilless. I thought all water grows were hydro, but now I just havent a clue.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 5, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I think 5.8 to 6.0 is perfect, but anywhere lower than 6.8 will do just fine. If mine is 6.8, I am happy, if it is 5.6, I am happy and anything in between is OK with me.


6.8... Really? All the shit I read it the Growfaq pages here suggest a lower Ph for hydro. I have read all the FAQ pages and tons of boards here. It'a pretty confusing to me right now. Purp is right, I need more experience. This is the first time I've ever tried an indoor grow. Yes, it's in an Aerogarden with a teeny 1 gal res (please don't beat me). I guess if I try to keep it over 5 and under 6, it should be okay.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

hell no! I like my ph at 6.3 and a lil lower during flower like 5.9-6.0
6.8 is the highest i would let it get,anything higher can cause nute lock.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> 6.8... Really? All the shit I read it the Growfaq pages here suggest a lower Ph for hydro. I have read all the FAQ pages and tons of boards here. It'a pretty confusing to me right now. Purp is right, I need more experience. This is the first time I've ever tried an indoor grow. Yes, it's in an Aerogarden with a teeny 1 gal res (please don't beat me). I guess if I try to keep it over 5 and under 6, it should be okay.


 well basically yeah....but anything under 5.5 or over 6.8 isnt a good ph.Your ph plays a major role cause you can reall fuck shit up.Some growers dont agree but i like to check mine everyday or every 2 days!Pics coming soon!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 5, 2008)

ok heres sum pics!! checked my ph just a while ago and it is at a steady 6.2-6.3.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 5, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> well basically yeah....but anything under 5.5 or over 6.8 isnt a good ph.Your ph plays a major role cause you can reall fuck shit up.Some growers dont agree but i like to check mine everyday or every 2 days!Pics coming soon!!


Okay, thanks for the info...very much appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 6, 2008)

Sup Purp....I got a pic up my pitt on pittbudz thread. Check it out. If you can't find it, I can put it up here. Just thought I share with ya since your a fellow pitt lover like myself. 

Your lil ones have sprouted I see, very nice...Mine have there second set of leafs now


----------



## Kratose (Dec 6, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> but let them see my caddy crossing them tracks and all hell breaks loose!I cant even go holla at my people back there ...so i just faded away.Prison isnt a place for no man.



I hear that man, I did my share of time, Been out for about 3yrs now. Never going back. (I Hope) They were trying to give me 10yrs, luckily I beat one case, and only got 3yrs. I hear you on the rat thing too. Thats how I got busted, Damn rats, then the poopoo trying to have me give people up saying they will do this and do that, I just flipped em off and said, I don't know shit, when I could have given people up, that I don't do that. Where I am from, you just don't rat...If you do, and people find out, you won't be living for to long. I rather be a man, keep my values, and do my time then open my mouth and give up my boys. 

The sad thing though, one of my so called boys, gave me up, so I did the jail time, and he went to some drug counsiling shit. He didn't see any time at all. Now because of what he did, he can't show is face around here, just because people know, and if someone seen him, it be all over for him.

But I have mad respect for you. You did your time like a real man. You and pittbudz are alright man. I consider you guys friends


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Kratose said:


> I hear that man, I did my share of time, Been out for about 3yrs now. Never going back. (I Hope) They were trying to give me 10yrs, luckily I beat one case, and only got 3yrs. I hear you on the rat thing too. Thats how I got busted, Damn rats, then the poopoo trying to have me give people up saying they will do this and do that, I just flipped em off and said, I don't know shit, when I could have given people up, that I don't do that. Where I am from, you just don't rat...If you do, and people find out, you won't be living for to long. I rather be a man, keep my values, and do my time then open my mouth and give up my boys.
> 
> The sad thing though, one of my so called boys, gave me up, so I did the jail time, and he went to some drug counsiling shit. He didn't see any time at all. Now because of what he did, he can't show is face around here, just because people know, and if someone seen him, it be all over for him.
> 
> But I have mad respect for you. You did your time like a real man. You and pittbudz are alright man. I consider you guys friends


they wanted to know where the dope was coming from and i told the Juan Valdez!I said he brings it across the border in those coffee beans!You know thwm dicksuckers actually went to the AFIS machine and looked up the name.I heard the lil young guy in the booking room say juan valdez is the guy on the FOlgers coffee ads!They came back in that holdin cell and whooped my ass good!I was laughing the whole time.That was the highlight of me going to prison!
I feel you on that my #1 cracked under pressure.I already knew he would.Hes too weak.Well i went to prison2 days early with an extra aggravated battery charge.I waited damn near a whole year to get that bitch.I got him 2 days before my court date.I was going anyway.The funny shit is,he got busted a lil over a month after me and they put him in the same dorm as me!Isaw the fright in his eyes when he saw me in all reds whenhe walked in carrying his mattress and before the door closed he dropped everything and ran to out the dorm!They put him in PC.We were still in the same prison though.I already had a reputation before i went to prison so the second i walked in that dorm niggaz showed me love.SO one day i went up to everyone i knew on the yard and told my people and people i didnt know that i would give them a roll of quarters everytime i see blood on his face!They would let us have 25.00 in quarters on us at all times.what you have in your locker was a diff. story.So he got his issue so much,,,i had to tell people to leave his ass alone i wasnt puttin out no more quarters!He stayed PC the entire time.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

just checked the babies. ph 6.0 temp around 70 so i cranked up the heaater a lil.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2008)

Havnt been on in a couple days, shit is lookin good my nigga


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 6, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> they wanted to know where the dope was coming from and i told the Juan Valdez!I said he brings it across the border in those coffee beans!You know thwm dicksuckers actually went to the AFIS machine and looked up the name.I heard the lil young guy in the booking room say juan valdez is the guy on the FOlgers coffee ads!They came back in that holdin cell and whooped my ass good!I was laughing the whole time.That was the highlight of me going to prison!
> I feel you on that my #1 cracked under pressure.I already knew he would.Hes too weak.Well i went to prison2 days early with an extra aggravated battery charge.I waited damn near a whole year to get that bitch.I got him 2 days before my court date.I was going anyway.The funny shit is,he got busted a lil over a month after me and they put him in the same dorm as me!Isaw the fright in his eyes when he saw me in all reds whenhe walked in carrying his mattress and before the door closed he dropped everything and ran to out the dorm!They put him in PC.We were still in the same prison though.I already had a reputation before i went to prison so the second i walked in that dorm niggaz showed me love.SO one day i went up to everyone i knew on the yard and told my people and people i didnt know that i would give them a roll of quarters everytime i see blood on his face!They would let us have 25.00 in quarters on us at all times.what you have in your locker was a diff. story.So he got his issue so much,,,i had to tell people to leave his ass alone i wasnt puttin out no more quarters!He stayed PC the entire time.


 
fucke yea bro thats some straight up g shit homie! got that light timer today there going on 12/12


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> fucke yea bro thats some straight up g shit homie! got that light timer today there going on 12/12


 how old are they?


----------



## Kratose (Dec 6, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> they wanted to know where the dope was coming from and i told the Juan Valdez!I said he brings it across the border in those coffee beans!You know thwm dicksuckers actually went to the AFIS machine and looked up the name.I heard the lil young guy in the booking room say juan valdez is the guy on the FOlgers coffee ads!They came back in that holdin cell and whooped my ass good!I was laughing the whole time.That was the highlight of me going to prison!
> I feel you on that my #1 cracked under pressure.I already knew he would.Hes too weak.Well i went to prison2 days early with an extra aggravated battery charge.I waited damn near a whole year to get that bitch.I got him 2 days before my court date.I was going anyway.The funny shit is,he got busted a lil over a month after me and they put him in the same dorm as me!Isaw the fright in his eyes when he saw me in all reds whenhe walked in carrying his mattress and before the door closed he dropped everything and ran to out the dorm!They put him in PC.We were still in the same prison though.I already had a reputation before i went to prison so the second i walked in that dorm niggaz showed me love.SO one day i went up to everyone i knew on the yard and told my people and people i didnt know that i would give them a roll of quarters everytime i see blood on his face!They would let us have 25.00 in quarters on us at all times.what you have in your locker was a diff. story.So he got his issue so much,,,i had to tell people to leave his ass alone i wasnt puttin out no more quarters!He stayed PC the entire time.


Thats crazy...He went PC. Sucks some people crack under pressure. Your right, you have to be strong. Like they say, only the strong will survive. Goes that way in prison too!

I would never want to go back, but if I did, at least I know whats up. Can't show no signs of weakness ever.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 6, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> just checked the babies. ph 6.0 temp around 70 so i cranked up the heaater a lil.


Got any update pics coming soon. They must be doing a lil growing now. Mine are at its second set of leafs. 

If your going hydro though, you know you will catch up to me, Hydro plants grow faster than soil, from my experience.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Kratose said:


> Got any update pics coming soon. They must be doing a lil growing now. Mine are at its second set of leafs.
> 
> If your going hydro though, you know you will catch up to me, Hydro plants grow faster than soil, from my experience.


oh yes deffinitely,Way faster.I actually converted a few soil growers over to hydro!They say how fast my shit was growing and was FUCK!So they all startded building thier lil aeroponic and dwc systems almos immediately!Theres just alot of shit you gotta know to grow hydro....its easy for me,I Love to grow Hydro!Thats like my HOBBY!ill have some more pics up probably the middle next week or end.I wanna post some pics wit sum green in them!


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 6, 2008)

there about two weeks


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

Monday will be the end of the first wek in the rw.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1722706]Havnt been on in a couple days, shit is lookin good my nigga[/quote]
yea they coming along.They growin a lil faster since i got the feeding tubes to saturate that RW.They startin off with some nice thick stems!


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 7, 2008)

not going to lie, your little snapshots look very very artistic.
It's like a sprout of weed on a mountain of oranges hahaha.
That's some fucked up cop business.
I went to jail too,
I was high on coke,
beat up two mall security guards,
and got busted for possession of weed and coke.
Stupid stupid decisions.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

RadioKills said:


> not going to lie, your little snapshots look very very artistic.
> It's like a sprout of weed on a mountain of oranges hahaha.
> That's some fucked up cop business.
> I went to jail too,
> ...


 yup we all make stupid decisions.Just gotta live and learn.Oh and thanks about the pics,,i try.


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 7, 2008)

so, straight up,
I have no idea what bubbleponics is,
it is definitely a new word for me.

Care to enlighten me or should I do some research on my own?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

RadioKills said:


> so, straight up,
> I have no idea what bubbleponics is,
> it is definitely a new word for me.
> 
> Care to enlighten me or should I do some research on my own?


 www.stealthhydroponics.com
everything you wanna know bout bubbleponics


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks man.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 7, 2008)

holla purp


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> holla purp


 What up my boy?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 7, 2008)

flippin shit cuz i dident wrap my tool last night before i stuck it in the tool shed lol waitin on my homeboy to come give me a ride to hustle up some money for some plan b pill shit it aint cool man im a dumbass


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 7, 2008)

never go in nakedhead!


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 7, 2008)

no shit always protect ya shit!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah i wont do it again mane shit listening to her bitch today has been hell lol


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 7, 2008)

got some new pics up let me know what ya think


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for the thread love man, that box is pimped. lol. but you need to post some more pics up in here bro.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah man you need some pics i think im gonna ask for a camera for christmas so i can take good pics of harvest time. how is everything lookin


----------



## Roseman (Dec 8, 2008)

Bubbleponics is the art of delivering highly oxygenated nutrient solution DIRECTLY to the inner root zone. The days of merely misting the outer roots with nutrient spray are over. Gone too are the days of over/under watering, over/under feeding; the Stealth Hydro Bubbleponics system automatically maintains the ideal oxygen level of the nutrient solution so as to facilitate a healthy thriving root system.

All of it is done with a submersive water pump and an orrigation hub, feeding each root base.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 8, 2008)

good description man +rep


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 8, 2008)

sorry it took a minuit cuz my computer crashed after i closed one program


----------



## Kratose (Dec 8, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> oh yes deffinitely,Way faster.I actually converted a few soil growers over to hydro!They say how fast my shit was growing and was FUCK!So they all startded building thier lil aeroponic and dwc systems almos immediately!Theres just alot of shit you gotta know to grow hydro....its easy for me,I Love to grow Hydro!Thats like my HOBBY!ill have some more pics up probably the middle next week or end.I wanna post some pics wit sum green in them!


Ya man, Growing hydro does some knowledge, can't just pop a seed in durt and watch it grow. Gotta know what your doing. 

I am glad they have starting growing faster. Ya I hear ya, growing is a great hobbyy, and you get much pleasure from it. Its so nice seeing them go through there growing process, knowing you made them the lovely ladies they grow to be. I am sure you will do a great job, and I am along for the grow. Also nice to watch a hydro grow for a change, especially when you got someone who knows his stuff.

Got a lil catching up to do with your thread, gotta see if you got any new updates and pics, If you do, ill comment on them. Happy Growing.

Puff, Puff..Passes it around


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

ok.heres an update..not much ,but here they are 1 week into the RW.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 8, 2008)

They are starting to grow!...Mine are just a little ahead as I started a few days ahead of you. Mine are on there 2nd set of leafs, and the biggest has two new sets starting under its second set, Damn I can't wait to get a cam for xmass. 

But its gonna be nice to see yours grow with mine, we will be flowering together most likely. Kick ass. Keep it up! Happy Growing


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Kratose said:


> They are starting to grow!...Mine are just a little ahead as I started a few days ahead of you. Mine are on there 2nd set of leafs, and the biggest has two new sets starting under its second set, Damn I can't wait to get a cam for xmass.
> 
> But its gonna be nice to see yours grow with mine, we will be flowering together most likely. Kick ass. Keep it up! Happy Growing


 Yea itz gonna be kool..The Durban Poison is lagging though...when i put it in the wet papertowel i wrote on it with a marks-alot to know which was which..So the DP was right under the ink and the tap was all purple and shit from the ink...hope it dont fux shit up,,dont look like it.I was just at my growroom,,,,tomorrow im gonna add some diamond nectar and CANNAzym for the root developement and needed enzymes.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 8, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Yea itz gonna be kool..The Durban Poison is lagging though...when i put it in the wet papertowel i wrote on it with a marks-alot to know which was which..So the DP was right under the ink and the tap was all purple and shit from the ink...hope it dont fux shit up,,dont look like it.I was just at my growroom,,,,tomorrow im gonna add some diamond nectar and CANNAzym for the root development and needed enzymes.


Yeah man don't sweat it, at that time, it was only one the seed, when the plants seeds the jacket, its unaffected. It would only be affected if it absorbed a good amount of ink, but if that happened, it wouldn't of grew, or if you did get any growth, you would know something was wrong, so it looks good. But yeah, it will be fun to be along the ride. I really can't wait until were flowering


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Kratose said:


> Yeah man don't sweat it, at that time, it was only one the seed, when the plants seeds the jacket, its unaffected. It would only be affected if it absorbed a good amount of ink, but if that happened, it wouldn't of grew, or if you did get any growth, you would know something was wrong, so it looks good. But yeah, it will be fun to be along the ride. I really can't wait until were flowering


 yea....no shit homie


----------



## westcoast1 (Dec 8, 2008)

they r gunna take off in the bubble system as if u already didnt kno, u saw my plants in the big stealth thread those were from seed never thot id have the success i did in my 1st grow and u kno what ur doin cant wait to see that durbannn


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

westcoast1 said:


> they r gunna take off in the bubble system as if u already didnt kno, u saw my plants in the big stealth thread those were from seed never thot id have the success i did in my 1st grow and u kno what ur doin cant wait to see that durbannn


 i know ive been hearing good things about that durban!


----------



## travis green (Dec 8, 2008)

hey how do you post a subject on the main page like you did


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 8, 2008)

hey bro lookin pretty good!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 8, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> hey bro lookin pretty good!


 appreciate it bro


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 8, 2008)

nice man they are looking healthy


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 8, 2008)

purp.. im gonna be getting that Bubbleponics from stealth my self... u using them CFL's or what lights u using ???


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> purp.. im gonna be getting that Bubbleponics from stealth my self... u using them CFL's or what lights u using ???


 i am usind the 400w power plant kit from this site.http://www.growcloset.com/
I quit flowering under cfl's not too long ago.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 9, 2008)

The 3 105 watt CFLS or just two of the 85s will work OK, but the more light, the more lumens, the more growth!
When you order, use the words " growtips" and get a 5% discount from SH, tell them Roseman sent you.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 9, 2008)

thats badass roseman


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

Roseman said:


> The 3 105 watt CFLS or just two of the 85s will work OK, but the more light, the more lumens, the more growth!
> When you order, use the words " growtips" and get a 5% discount from SH, tell them Roseman sent you.


 ill smoke to that


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 9, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ill smoke to that


I think we should smoke to anything.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

SalaDank said:


> I think we should smoke to anything.


 Man we smoke for everything...the world wouldnt be the same!And i deffinitely handle problems better with the good ganja and it instantly releives nausea.


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 9, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Man we smoke for everything...the world wouldnt be the same!And i deffinitely handle problems better with the good ganja and it instantly releives nausea.



For sure man, that is the best part about wake and bake. My stomach always feels fucked up in the morning and then i smoke. and back in the day when my sleeping was all fucked up and i could not sleep, it was like the best to put me to some nice sleep.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 9, 2008)

I had back problems (pain) for years and this strong chronic weed stops the pain good!
I don't think I ever bought pot as good as I can grow now. And after that first initial investment, it cost me about $30 for 8 ounces of prime dried manicured buds!
GOD IS SO GOOD!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 9, 2008)

let's share some REP!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 9, 2008)

haha yeah man i smoke cus i love it but i also have chronic back pain cuz when i was 17 i got steped on by a bull and lacerated my liver and cracked a vertabra in my lower back and i cant sleep and i cant eat it gives me a appetite i am picky if im not high and the smell of foods makes me loose my appetite if im not high


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha yeah man i smoke cus i love it but i also have chronic back pain cuz when i was 17 i got steped on by a bull and lacerated my liver and cracked a vertabra in my lower back and i cant sleep and i cant eat it gives me a appetite i am picky if im not high and the smell of foods makes me loose my appetite if im not high


 shit me neither!I aint doin shit if i aint got no good chronik.I dont really have an appetite without it and sleeping is much better!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah man it sucks but it dosent cuz i love buds but my appetite comes back kinda when im not injured and going to the gym every day and working but if im not i have to be high well come to think of it i smoke befor i work out to focus and before i get on bulls


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 9, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> haha yeah man i smoke cus i love it but i also have chronic back pain cuz when i was 17 i got steped on by a bull and lacerated my liver and cracked a vertabra in my lower back and i cant sleep and i cant eat it gives me a appetite i am picky if im not high and the smell of foods makes me loose my appetite if im not high


ouch, thats why i eat hamburgers. so cows wont step on me.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 9, 2008)

haha yeah man i eat the shit out of beef its whats for dinner but i love to ride bulls man its what i do i shouldent have quit trying on him it was my jr year in high school at the state finals


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

ok i got the pand film in..that black and white material and i ordered a shitload too much!im gonna try to put it on the walls tonight if i can get off my ass.Maybe when i get off work and those xans enter my stomach with a cold budweiser and sum of this kush....I aint doin shit...fuk it ill just my crackhead cuz a few crumbs.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 9, 2008)

haha right! so bro do u got a medical marijuana license or do u just got mad hook ups or wat?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> haha right! so bro do u got a medical marijuana license or do u just got mad hook ups or wat?


 I got hookups.alot of them in prison for a loooooong time!But i got a dude that gets me dro!Kinda hard to get.But my boy is introducing me to the plug next time i score. i just got about 35 grams a week or 2 i think i got like around a half left!
Man im on Louisiana...That should say enough.Man the courts around here so crooked.I live in the most corrupt parish the BLACK PANTHERS say....They came down here the other day with all that marchin and shit...I was listening to the Head guy of The Black Panthers talk From new york and he said out of all the places hes been too..and this muthafukas been around said my parish in LA was the most corrupt he ever heard of.!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 9, 2008)

*Just stoppin bye,would that be a stealthhydro system?Ive got 1 in the closet.IMO dwc is the hardest way for hydro.I got mine about 3 yrs ago and now have switched to trays.The problem i had was watering to much while waiting on the roots to reach the nutes and slowed growth drastically.Not to mention the damn feeder tubes stopping up.Heres my 2 cents get some cube covers are cover the grodan with the hydrotron pebbles if you dont algae is gonna take over the cubes and will eventually end up in the res and your gonna be in a PH battle,hope it all works out for you.I read a artical about a damn warden using prioners to build bridges and keeping all the money for his own construction business,i think it was at Angola. SP When the roots hit the nutes they will take off,i also had problems keeping the res temp down but i tried to grow in the summer and it was over 100 for 20 so days. *


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Just stoppin bye,would that be a stealthhydro system?Ive got 1 in the closet.IMO dwc is the hardest way for hydro.I got mine about 3 yrs ago and now have switched to trays.The problem i had was watering to much while waiting on the roots to reach the nutes and slowed growth drastically.Not to mention the damn feeder tubes stopping up.Heres my 2 cents get some cube covers are cover the grodan with the hydrotron pebbles if you dont algae is gonna take over the cubes and will eventually end up in the res and your gonna be in a PH battle,hope it all works out for you.I read a artical about a damn warden using prioners to build bridges and keeping all the money for his own construction business,i think it was at Angola. SP When the roots hit the nutes they will take off,i also had problems keeping the res temp down but i tried to grow in the summer and it was over 100 for 20 so days. *


 ok....ill make sure none of that happens! or hope.No trouble with that in the past.Just me maybe me under or overfeeding.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 9, 2008)

35 grams huh whats prices runnin down there?


----------



## strawberrycough15d (Dec 9, 2008)

yo purpdaddy im a soil grower an i planted mine in the dirt 5 days ago after germinating in a paper towel..so i started real close to when u did an it will be fun watching urs and mine grow..even though urs is gona grow a lot faster then mine. i got some pics up if u look through some of my threads..ive only got like 3 threads so u should be able to find it...


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 9, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> 35 grams huh whats prices runnin down there?


i paid a lil over 500.00...shit high mane!! thats why im hopin to get a couple oz.s from this grow...hold me over for a while and smoke premium bud.*i got that shit that killed kennedy!*


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 9, 2008)

hahaha thats crazy mane i am ready to harvest ahhh


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 9, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> i paid a lil over 500.00...shit high mane!! thats why im hopin to get a couple oz.s from this grow...hold me over for a while and smoke premium bud.*i got that shit that killed kennedy!*


thats some funny fuckin shit!! they should make a strain called grassy knoll..wonder if they already have it im gonna go look it up!....fuck im stoned!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 10, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> thats some funny fuckin shit!! They should make a strain called grassy knoll..wonder if they already have it im gonna go look it up!....fuck im stoned!


 hahaha lol


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 10, 2008)

heeeeeeh,
my friend just got a bubblator,
there's some wicked hash going on in my lungs 

You should post some new pics,
I want to see whats going on


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 10, 2008)

RadioKills said:


> heeeeeeh,
> my friend just got a bubblator,
> there's some wicked hash going on in my lungs
> 
> ...


i wish i had something to update..no new growth! The durban poison is still the same...very tiny and no leaves.till looks the same in the pics i posted previously.its like they get to the poitn they are at and just stop growth!I add low low stength nutes aand they burn!They do grow a hell of alot faster in the AG!i just wish they would let me design my own!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 11, 2008)

*Just stoppin bye thats what mine did they just grew really slow and i even put em under a hid.Its strange cause they grew fine with the packages that it came with and i bought oakton meters an used AN nutes and just finally gave up.They did grow but they looked like minature plants very small after 8 weeks in veg.Hope you can figure it out cause id like to use it again.Even after the roots reached the nutes they never recovered.My only thought is that i over watered and somehow they coudnt recover.*


----------



## Kratose (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Bro,

How are they going? Mine are starting to pick up on the growth rate now, so that means soon yours will be too!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 12, 2008)

i hope!very soon!im gonna lower my Ph too.i read they like a lil more acidic water when they lil like that. 5.9-6.0


----------



## Roseman (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey, Purpdaddy,
I hear it is getting cold in your neighborhood, like snow and ice weather???
5.8 is the perfect pH for this system, but anything lower than 7 will work. I start at 6.0 to 6.6 cause it is easier to keep it thre with my well water, , but they grow faster at 5.8 to 6.0


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 12, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Hey, Purpdaddy,
> I hear it is getting cold in your neighborhood, like snow and ice weather???
> 5.8 is the perfect pH for this system, but anything lower than 7 will work. I start at 6.0 to 6.6 cause it is easier to keep it thre with my well water, , but they grow faster at 5.8 to 6.0


 my ph was 6.2-6.3 but i lowered it today to 5.9-6.0.Hopefully theyll pick up on growth,i just took some pics lemme see if i can find usb.This is almost the end of week 3 in the BP.
Yea we got SNOW!!Hadnt smowed over here in20 sumthin years..i got a heater in the growroom kepps it at like 80 degrees farenheit.


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 12, 2008)

wow, your true leaves are massive,
I see a difference in hight and the true leaves are really stretching upwards and outwards.
The orange balls still look cool to me.
I'll be watching this whole thing.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 12, 2008)

PURP, IT MIGHT JUST BE THE STRAIN, BUT HERE IS MINE AT 16 DAYS:


3 WEEKS OLD:





4 WEEKS OLD:


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 12, 2008)

Roseman said:


> PURP, IT MIGHT JUST BE THE STRAIN, BUT HERE IS MINE AT 16 DAYS:
> 
> 
> 3 WEEKS OLD:
> ...


Yea,,,maybe,,,im not giving up on them thats for sure! Roseman...think its time for 1/4 str. N-P-K?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 12, 2008)

Got my eye on that Afgan kush my Nig


----------



## Roseman (Dec 13, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Yea,,,maybe,,,im not giving up on them thats for sure! Roseman...think its time for 1/4 str. N-P-K?


Man, it's past time. I am always afraid to advise anyone to start nutes early, they'll blame me if the strain won't take it. But the truth is, I start 1/4 nutes as soon as I see any leaf. I go to HALf when I see 4 leaves. You're ready for HALF strenght nutes now.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 13, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Man, it's past time. I am always afraid to advise anyone to start nutes early, they'll blame me if the strain won't take it. But the truth is, I start 1/4 nutes as soon as I see any leaf. I go to HALf when I see 4 leaves. You're ready for HALF strenght nutes now.


 im gonna start em off on a 1/4 strength maybe tomorrow.If anyone is to blame,is not you!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 13, 2008)

A baby is born HUNGRY and wants to eat the first minute it comes out! You just can't feed it a T-Bone or a big meal to start.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 13, 2008)

very true.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 13, 2008)

yea i bet 1/4 nutes wont hurt anything at all hell i gave my plants 1/4 20-20-20 at like 2 weeks and it did wonders for my plants!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 13, 2008)

Aigh mane! new growth i lowered the ph a lil yesterday and that did it and lowered a lil today!New growth and they eatin.Mixed up th n-p-k with a ph of around 6.0(Ill mix that in the res monday.).They just startin to eat a lil more..even the runt is showin signs of greenery!Thats the Duban Poison!heres pics i took today!
Oh yea and anyone know how long till you gotta calibrate tha ph pen.i have an oakton ph pen and what solution is best?


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 13, 2008)

Shit homie thats some great fuckin news!! We are tokin a bowl outta the bong for ya now!!!+rep


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 13, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> Shit homie thats some great fuckin news!! We are tokin a bowl outta the bong for ya now!!!+rep


 appreciate it homie!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 13, 2008)

hell yeah man new growth im baked!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 13, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yeah man new growth im baked!!


 yup i thought they were gonna fuk up on me ..but it is amazing what when you get that right ph does.They were 6.2-6.3.(Growth halted) Lowered to 5.9-6.0 and they back growin and eatin!Check your Ph Fellas!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 13, 2008)

thats whats up man im glad you got it figured out


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 13, 2008)

me too my nig! id hate to be 0 and 2 in this short of time!


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 13, 2008)

*looks good purp. *
*ill be posted. *


----------



## Kratose (Dec 13, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> im gonna start em off on a 1/4 strength maybe tomorrow.If anyone is to blame,is not you!


Hey purp, Yeah I started mine on 1/4th about 4 days ago, and you started about 5 or so days after I did, so your about ready for nutes!
Mine are taking off, on its 3rd set...the biggest one. 

Can't wait to see yours there too! It will be interesting to watch!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kratose said:


> Hey purp, Yeah I started mine on 1/4th about 4 days ago, and you started about 5 or so days after I did, so your about ready for nutes!
> Mine are taking off, on its 3rd set...the biggest one.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours there too! It will be interesting to watch!


 well....i kinda like to let the first set of round leaves yellow and die before i add nutes.But i already got the N-P-K mixed ph 6.0.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 14, 2008)

*Mine came with calibration solution and i did it every month.If you need il go see what solution david sent hes a good friend that owns a hydroponics store.Mines the one that has a replaceable probe,but that shoudnt matter as far as calibrating i woudnt think?*


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 14, 2008)

ok.finally started them on their nutes today(1/4 strength GH Flora line, Ph 5.9-6.0) with Diamond Nectar.When they drink up most of the water ill add a dose of Floralicious Grow to the recipe.
I also put up the panda film today for reflection!They lookin good too!Heres sum pics,


----------



## Kratose (Dec 14, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ok.finally started them on their nutes today(1/4 strength, Ph 5.9-6.0) with Diamond Nectar.When they drink up most of the water ill add a dose of Floralicious Grow to the recipe.
> I also put up the panda film today for reflection!They lookin good too!Heres sum pics,


How old are they now? My 2 biggest are 3 weeks tomorrow. Since I started those 2 on nutes I seen alot of growth This way I will know our plants age difference. But, I have 2 that look like the same age the bigger of the smaller two is starting its second set.

Soon enough, your babies are gonna start to pack on some green. It will be fun to watch. I love it when they get those growth spurts. My 2 bigger ones just had a big growth spurt. They probably will have there next when I transplant them to a bigger pot.

They are looking good, keep on growing purp!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kratose said:


> How old are they now? My 2 biggest are 3 weeks tomorrow. Since I started those 2 on nutes I seen alot of growth This way I will know our plants age difference. But, I have 2 that look like the same age the bigger of the smaller two is starting its second set.
> 
> Soon enough, your babies are gonna start to pack on some green. It will be fun to watch. I love it when they get those growth spurts. My 2 bigger ones just had a big growth spurt. They probably will have there next when I transplant them to a bigger pot.
> 
> They are looking good, keep on growing purp!


 thanx man they bout 3 weeks..(I know..must be the strain!)So these fresh nutes and water will help growth spurts!


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 14, 2008)

damn man seems like there is even some new growth from yesterday keep it up homie!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 14, 2008)

Lookin good my nig, i put a couple pics up on my sprouts, take a look


----------



## RL420 (Dec 14, 2008)

I my self grew afghan kush, You're going to love this plant. Subscribed


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 14, 2008)

RL420 said:


> I my self grew afghan kush, You're going to love this plant. Subscribed


 yea i have heard good things bout this kush.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 14, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1767048]Lookin good my nig, i put a couple pics up on my sprouts, take a look[/quote]
lookin good sicc.Hopwe this grow is moe succesful than last!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 14, 2008)

Just checking to see if theve recovered?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Just checking to see if theve recovered?


 no...i had started over..these are new.(at the end of 2 weeks) i fuked the others up when i took the RW out of the rocks and some roots came up whaen i pulled the rw out the cup to put the tube directly on the roots.......they died.that was ths the godbud..This is afgan kush and the runt is durban poison.Started them on 1/4 nutes yesterday(They got burned last time because the measuring cup i measure the water to put in the tank wasnt right.So i got the cup that holds 3 cups of water and poured it in the new one i used and it showed like almost 4 cups!That was my prob right there.!
If anyone know a site to order water or nutrient measuring devices..please post it HERE!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

ok the nutes helped and they grown!Ph5.9-6.0.
They were at a standstill for a while but i got it now!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 15, 2008)

*This may sound strange but i use turkey basters,there like a big eyedropper and measure ozs on 1 side and mltrs on the other they have worked for me,and are easy to read and draw nutes out of the bottles easy.Is that what your asking?Whats your ppm now as id love to use mine again.Im confused NUTRIENT MEASURING DEVICE,a PPM METER?In my trays at that stage of growth with RO water 100 to 150 ppm.The RO water i get has a ppm of 10 b4 nutes*


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

the only meter i have is one for the ph....im lookin at one that shows the ph,EC,PPM all in one..i have been reseaching and ill need one before i flower.Gen. Hydro makes a good one.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 15, 2008)

This is where i got mine but there both oakton ph,and ppm i dont have a combo.Is your pen bad? If i was you id get one that you can replace the probe without having to replace the meter cause eventually you will have to replace the probe i havent had to yet and ive had mine 2 yrs.I think i paid about 150 for both the ppm,and ph.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 15, 2008)

I use that SH 

*Truncheon Style Nutrient Meter*

*Truncheon Style Nutrient Meter**




*

*Our Price: $89.99*Normal Price: $119.99
You Save: $30.00
% Saved: 25.00% 
Our Truncheon Style Nutrient Meter offers a simple solution to PPM measurement. The meter measures on three different scales; EC, CF and PPM. The monitor is completely waterproof and has an auto-on feature.

To get a reading, remove the protective cap and insert the electrode into your solution. Everything else is automatic!

even came with a battery.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I use that SH
> 
> *Truncheon Style Nutrient Meter*
> 
> ...


 Yea i saw one that looks similar to that one.Im gonna have to look into that one.Thanks roseman


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *This may sound strange but i use turkey basters,there like a big eyedropper and measure ozs on 1 side and mltrs on the other they have worked for me,and are easy to read and draw nutes out of the bottles easy.Is that what your asking?Whats your ppm now as id love to use mine again.Im confused NUTRIENT MEASURING DEVICE,a PPM METER?In my trays at that stage of growth with RO water 100 to 150 ppm.The RO water i get has a ppm of 10 b4 nutes*


 Yea...thats what i was talking about...like a big syringe.ive been using a 10cc syringe


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 15, 2008)

hell yea bro sounds likea good idea to know exactly what the plants are getting! o btw new pics man check em!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> hell yea bro sounds likea good idea to know exactly what the plants are getting! o btw new pics man check em!


 i did...they lookin good my boy!


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks bro im pretty stoked as it is my frist g row and it is going so well but i have had a lot of assisted guidence whether it be from pitbudz or from all of you on here, so i am exceeding my own expectations thats for sure!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> thanks bro im pretty stoked as it is my frist g row and it is going so well but i have had a lot of assisted guidence whether it be from pitbudz or from all of you on here, so i am exceeding my own expectations thats for sure!


 well you got all the support you need right here bro


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks purp go check out my pics i got some new ones up u might have to go back a page or two


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 15, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> thanks purp go check out my pics i got some new ones up u might have to go back a page or two


 aight.....././


----------



## Roseman (Dec 16, 2008)

I bet you're seeing some difference since you added the nutes.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I bet you're seeing some difference since you added the nutes.


 Ohhhhh Yes!They should have been on the nutes...i just didnt want to fuk these up and burn like last time.Thanks for all your help!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

im takin some more pics at the end of the week!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 16, 2008)

well hell yea im already ready for more we might get a digatal camera this friday i am gettin a scope today


----------



## RL420 (Dec 16, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> im takin some more pics at the end of the week!


i demand them now!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

RL420 said:


> i demand them now!


Flip back a page or 2.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

ill post more when theres more to post!by the end of the week should be good!


----------



## mize420 (Dec 16, 2008)

lookin good so far
i suscribed
cant wait to see more updates


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

mize420 said:


> lookin good so far
> i suscribed
> cant wait to see more updates


 stay tuned my friend.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 16, 2008)

how are they today? they lookiin good?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> how are they today? they lookiin good?


 yup!growin like they supposed!


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 16, 2008)

right on! shit pitbudz are about to come down in a week and mine are going to be sexed hopefully by then and that would be sweet!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> right on! shit pitbudz are about to come down in a week and mine are going to be sexed hopefully by then and that would be sweet!!!!


 Damn yall gonna be smokin good then!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 16, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ill post more when theres more to post!by the end of the week should be good!


When the roots hit the nutes gonna go BOOM.Just stoppin bye did ya find something to extract and measure ya nutes?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 16, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> When the roots hit the nutes gonna go BOOM.Just stoppin bye did ya find something to extract and measure ya nutes?


 oh yea...ive been using medicine droppers and syringes to measure the nutes.I got a 3-cup meaasing cup and was just wondering where i can find a larger measuring one at...like that measures 10 cups or something


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.jollygreenhydro.com/onlinestore/product.php?productid=16354&cat=279&page=1 my friend owns this store thats not the right page hes st8 up kewl his name is david


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> http://www.jollygreenhydro.com/onlinestore/product.php?productid=16354&cat=279&page=1 my friend owns this store thats not the right page hes st8 up kewl his name is david


 hes got a good inventory!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

man i just couldnt wait,,got alot of new growth in a short amount of time!Just got finished checking them and just couldnt wait,,ph 5.9...here they are..


----------



## Roseman (Dec 17, 2008)

you could have and should have fed them just a little bit, a few days ago. 
They are so pretty. 
Very Pretty!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 17, 2008)

lookin good man im glad to see they are comin along nicely for you now.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats what i like to see Purp, nice job, +REP my nig


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

Roseman said:


> you could have and should have fed them just a little bit, a few days ago.
> They are so pretty.
> Very Pretty!!!


 i started feeding them Sunday and thats just what they needed


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

they are on 1\4 strenght nutes now.THink theyll be ready for full strength in like a week and a half?They not drinking too much yet...When i change the rez iwater im going to increase the nute dosage.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 17, 2008)

hell yea man sounds like a good plan r u gonna feed them at a 1/4 anymore before you go to full strength? ive been wondering this when or how often do you change your resivor and when u start nutes in hydro do you go 1/4 for more than one feeding do you get what im gettin at i hope man im high sorry if i dont make sense


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 17, 2008)

*sounds good my nig.  *
*good luck. *
*Ima be around the way for christmas cuz.*


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

magikal chronik said:


> *sounds good my nig.  *
> *good luck. *
> *Ima be around the way for christmas cuz.*


too bad my harvest will be way after christmas.


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 17, 2008)

*Lol i no that. *
*If you kept it nice in the jars it could be a good batch for 4/20*


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

magikal chronik said:


> *Lol i no that. *
> *If you kept it nice in the jars it could be a good batch for 4/20*


 YUP...Thats a good date to shoot for.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 17, 2008)

for shure we should have our hps set up and plants under it flowering enjoying some of this comin up harvest


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> for shure we should have our hps set up and plants under it flowering enjoying some of this comin up harvest


 Perfect timing though! just in time chistmas.cant get no better than that.I would have a harvest but i made some mistakes that cost me ya know! But we all live and learn!YOu just gotta make sure you learn from your mistakes and not make them repetative!PeaCe


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah man thats whats up, and i have made plenty this time


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Dec 17, 2008)

whats sup my main man,, Im subscribed been extremely busy with finals and shit for college but im bak and ive posted all the new pics of the violator kush. She is bushy and gettin bigger and bigger everyday. Check out my link in my sig for the updated pics


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> whats sup my main man,, Im subscribed been extremely busy with finals and shit for college but im bak and ive posted all the new pics of the violator kush. She is bushy and gettin bigger and bigger everyday. Check out my link in my sig for the updated pics


Well ill be damn....its Return of The iving Dead!Good to see you bak myboy!Yae that school shit omes first you got ya head on straight too, and your not a umbass by far.
I know that violator is looking damn good.My DP is just showing me some greenery.I feel ya thats what ya want(to be bushy not and too tall).
Ill be catching up to you soon.
How long you gonna veg for this time? im letting mine get to about 18" before i start.I got alot of space to grow too!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

im shootin for a 4/20 harvest


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1783959]im shootin for a 4/20 harvest [/quote]
me too sicc...mine should be ready at the same time of yours!You not far at all behind me...this gonna be interesting!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

haha yea, my Platinum bubba Kush is turning a lil yellow in the middle of the plant, where the new growth is comin in but all the other plants are pretty geren, you think she will survive untill its time to them the Nutes?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 17, 2008)

if your still using the AG nutes....i know nothing about them!
what nutes you using? i find General Hydro 3Part Flora series the shiznit!
Man i just started them on 1/4 strength nutes sunday and they showin new growth.I would have started them on 1/4 as soon as they pop out the ground and show green.Like a newborn baby,it has to eat!PeaCe


----------



## yourlocal420 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey a fellow bubbleponics grower. I got some Violator Kush, Northern Lights and some Arjan's Strawberry Haze goin on. I am about as far as you are with your plants and we use the same nutes. If ya got a sec stop by and check out the grow my link is in my signature. Peace.


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 18, 2008)

how they growin purp?? shit in your hood going good?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 18, 2008)

bdrsouthsidesunnyshit said:


> how they growin purp?? shit in your hood going good?


oh yea my nig...i aint been on as often cause ol lady bitchen and grandma dying in the hospital,So They growin too..im going to staart them on the rooted cutting feed stage next(just a bump up in concentration)prolly,,,well idk..they not eatin that much yet..so i kinda want them to drink most of the water before i add more with more potent nutes or il just drain the rez and refill with fresh water and nutes..i think thats what ill do.RoseMan...You agree or disagreE?.ill take some more pics for yall tomorrow


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 18, 2008)

they taken up the nutes good without burning...i personally think i could have added stronger nutes(just being too careful)


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 18, 2008)

you can never be to careful man better safe than sorry man i understand and loosing your last ones. shit looks good man im so sorry to hear about your grandma man my prayers go out to her you and your family man God bless.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 18, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> you can never be to careful man better safe than sorry man i understand and loosing your last ones. shit looks good man im so sorry to hear about your grandma man my prayers go out to her you and your family man God bless.


 i appreciate it big dog.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 19, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> they not eatin that much yet..so i kinda want them to drink most of the water before i add more with more potent nutes or il just drain the rez and refill with fresh water and nutes..i think thats what ill do.RoseMan...You agree or disagreE?.ill take some more pics for yall tomorrow


I agree, Purpdaddy, thre are several different ways of replinishing the nutes, so whatever is best for you and your schedule.

There comes a day, when they get about a foot tall to 18 inches tall, and they will start drinking a gallon a day, depending on how many plants are in the tank. When that happens, I take 1/6 of a packet of nutes, (GROW OR BLOOM, PLUS THE MICRO NUTES) and add 1/6 to one gallon of water and add that. Or that is the way I did it for 3 years when I did not have a ppm meter.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 19, 2008)

and Purp, sorry to hear about your grandma. You know she is well and at peace now, and I pray God's Peace will give you comfort now.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the support guys Roseman, Pitbudz and ya bro my nigga Dog and if im forgettin anyone you know who you are!
Well heres some pics 12/19/08....they doijn good and prolly ill change the water and up the nutes Sun.
Hey Roseman or anyone,,,if you have a EC,PPm chart please post or send me a link where i can print one out cause im bout to but one of those EC,ppm meters.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

i think they can handle more potent nutes,or like the Seedling/rooted clones phase on the bottles ill add the floralicious after this coming up feeding.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 19, 2008)

PPM for Hanna Chart PPM


Seedlings, Early Sprouts 100 to 250 

Early Vegging 300 to 400

Full Vegetation 450 to 700

Early Blooming 750 to 950

Full Mature Blooms 1000 to 1600

Note: EC Calculations are different, here's a conversion chart :
heres a great chart that shows how different PPM can be from meter to meter... EC is the only real universal language...


----------



## Roseman (Dec 19, 2008)

Make sure you get one that comes with the batteries and the calibration solution, like the one I got at SH:









*Our Price: $89.99 *Normal Price: $119.99Our Truncheon Style Nutrient Meter offers a simple solution to PPM measurement. *The meter measures on three different scales; EC, CF and PPM.* The monitor is completely waterproof and has an auto-on feature.

To get a reading, remove the protective cap and insert the electrode into your solution. Everything else is automatic!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

Roseman said:


> PPM for Hanna Chart PPM
> 
> 
> Seedlings, Early Sprouts 100 to 250
> ...


Wow!!!Thanks man


----------



## Roseman (Dec 19, 2008)

Purp, when I visit NO next summer, ( we go every summer) I hope we can meet in the Quarter.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 19, 2008)

purp lookin good my man keep it up


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2008)

Lookin good my nig, my ladies are takin off too, my update is tommorrow, keep it up


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Purp, when I visit NO next summer, ( we go every summer) I hope we can meet in the Quarter.


oh yes i will make sure of it!just gotta let me know a week or so ahead of time so i can book the room!Well damn im lookig forward to meeting you now!if you come to the NO we will deff. meet!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1794684]Lookin good my nig, my ladies are takin off too, my update is tommorrow, keep it up [/quote]
you too my boy.cant wait to see those pics


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

ok ,i just ordered that TDS,EC,PPM stick from SHHow often do you calibrate it?


----------



## RL420 (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome! they are growing faster now


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 20, 2008)

RL420 said:


> awesome! they are growing faster now


 yes they are...thanx for watching!They will be growing faster as soon as i get that EC,TDS.PPM meter.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 20, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ok ,i just ordered that TDS,EC,PPM stick from SHHow often do you calibrate it?


When I first got it, I checked it once a week, they gave me a $50 Gift Certificate to write a Newsletter about checking it. I soon learned that it stayed calibrated for an entire grow.
The first time I calibrated it, I also did a pH test on my household vinegar, and on my tap water. So once a week, I just checked the vinegar and water again and it always tested the same.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 20, 2008)

Roseman said:


> When I first got it, I checked it once a week, they gave me a $50 Gift Certificate to write a Newsletter about checking it. I soon learned that it stayed calibrated for an entire grow.
> The first time I calibrated it, I also did a pH test on my household vinegar, and on my tap water. So once a week, I just checked the vinegar and water again and it always tested the same.


I should have called them and said Roseman sent me i may have gotten a discount!it wasnt that expensive though...Well thats good news it stays calibrated for that long....i bought an oakton ph pen about a year ago and still reads correct.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 20, 2008)

at SH, use the words growtips and get a 5% discount.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 20, 2008)

UPDATE:
ok..they growin now,
i drained the rez and added new water with a lil more potent nutes(just a lil and cant wait till my meter comes in!Its really a must).They were on 1/4 /gal now they 1ml/gal.Flora 3-part.Diamond nectar and im tryin sum of that floraliscous grow.Ph 5.9-6.0 although it may rise a lil,,im gonna check it tomorrow.
The only thing abput the floraliscious grow,it turns the wate straight BLACK!i didnt like that too much.Oh well GH says it works..well soon find out.


----------



## yourlocal420 (Dec 20, 2008)

Good to see you are getting meters. No way I could grow without man. You will think they are the shit. I hate guessing. Good Luck man.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 20, 2008)

yourlocal420 said:


> Good to see you are getting meters. No way I could grow without man. You will think they are the shit. I hate guessing. Good Luck man.


 Yup..thats my main problem....GUESSING!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Flora Nutrients*
*Supplements*​*Plant Phase*
nutrient strength*Hours of light**FloraGro**FloraMicro**FloraBloom**Diamond Nectar**KoolBloom**Clones*
200 - 400 ppm 18 hrs
0.4 - 0.8 mS18 hrs
Grow Phase12.5 ml12.5 ml12.5 ml50 ml0*Week 1*
400 - 800 ppm
0.4 - 0.8 mS18 hrs
Grow Phase25 ml12.5 ml12.5 ml150 ml0*Week 2*
800 - 1000 ppm
0.8 - 2.0 mS18 hrs
Grow Phase50 ml25 ml15 ml200 ml0*Week 3*
1000 - 1400 ppm
2.0 - 2.8 mS18 hrs
Grow Phase60 ml30 ml15 ml200 ml0*Week 4*
1000 - 1400 ppm
2.0 - 2.8 mS12 hrs
Bloom Phase30 ml30 ml50 ml150 ml0*Week 5*
1000 - 1400 ppm
2.0 - 2.8 mS12 hrs
Bloom Phase15 ml35 ml60 ml100 ml0*Week 6*
1000 - 1400 ppm
2.0 - 2.8 mS12 hrs
Bloom Phase15 ml40 ml70 ml0 ml0*Week 7*
1000 - 1400 ppm
2.0 - 2.8 mS12 hrs
Bloom Phase15 ml40 ml80 ml0 ml0*Week 8*
1000 - 1400 ppm
2.0 - 2.8 mS12 hrs
Bloom Phase12.5 ml35 ml90 ml0 ml7.5 grams*Week 9*
1000 - 1400 ppm
2.0 - 2.8 mS12 hrs
Bloom Phase0 ml35 ml100 ml0 ml7.5 grams*Week 10*
1000 - 1400 ppm
2.0 - 2.8 mS12 hrs

Bloom Phase0 ml30 ml100 ml0 ml7.5 gramsPrior to harvest, flush the system with plain water for 3 - 7 days.​http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/weekly_feeding_program_flora.asp?gallons=5&display=ml&B1=Submit just go here...it didnt copy and paste right,


----------



## blueybong (Dec 21, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ok ,i just ordered that TDS,EC,PPM stick from SHHow often do you calibrate it?


You don't have to calibrate the EC/ppm stick. I bought the same one from SH and it works fine.

You do have to calibrate their pH meter.

I'll be watching your grow!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 21, 2008)

blueybong said:


> You don't have to calibrate the EC/ppm stick. I bought the same one from SH and it works fine.
> 
> You do have to calibrate their pH meter.
> 
> I'll be watching your grow!!


Yea i got sum calibration solution on its way along with sum Final phase.
I bought an oakton Ph meter for about 65.00 about 6 months and it is still calibrated.I wanna make damn sure thats the right ph in the water and once i get the EC,TDS meter ill be unstoppable!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 21, 2008)

ok guys i just got back from the growroom and damn muthafuck i wish i had my camera.!They blown up like the world trade center.ill post pics whenever i go back..prolly tomorrow.The ph was 6.4 so i gave em a lil downer.i want that ph to stay around 6.0-6.1 right now.But damn....I upped the nutes and they upped the foliage growth.General Hydro is the best ive used so far!i reccommend them from newb to veteran!


----------



## Brenton (Dec 21, 2008)

Looking good purpdaddy looks like ur getting into it good.

Roseman what are your thoughts on the Lucas Formula?


----------



## Roseman (Dec 21, 2008)

Brenton said:


> Looking good purpdaddy looks like ur getting into it good.
> 
> Roseman what are your thoughts on the Lucas Formula?


 Sorry, man, but I have no comment on anything I do not know a lot about. AND I know ZILCH about Lucas.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 21, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ok guys i just got back from the growroom and damn muthafuck i wish i had my camera.!They blown up like the world trade center.ill post pics whenever i go back..prolly tomorrow.The ph was 6.4 so i gave em a lil downer.i want that ph to stay around 6.0-6.1 right now.But damn....I upped the nutes and they upped the foliage growth.General Hydro is the best ive used so far!i reccommend them from newb to veteran!



LOL, nice analogy!! Sounds like you're all over it man, can't wait to see some pics!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> LOL, nice analogy!! Sounds like you're all over it man, can't wait to see some pics!!


 ill post pics today!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 22, 2008)

They looking really good in those last pics!

Happy Growing


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

ok heres sum pics i took today and im very satisfied..even the runt is blowing up.


----------



## Brenton (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking Great. How old are they today?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

Brenton said:


> Looking Great. How old are they today?


 1 week into vegging so id say about 3 weeks


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 22, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ok heres sum pics i took today and im very satisfied..even the runt is blowing up.


Damn, those guys are making great progress, this is gonna be awesome!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2008)

lookin awesome purp damn man im glad to see you got the bugs worked out and are growing like crazy now man im glad for you, i cut everything off the stems today and put them in a paper bag i did it early but my buds are whispy they r big and nice though but drying fast so i will do this pics tonight for me man


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin awesome purp damn man im glad to see you got the bugs worked out and are growing like crazy now man im glad for you, i cut everything off the stems today and put them in a paper bag i did it early but my buds are whispy they r big and nice though but drying fast so i will do this pics tonight for me man


Damn that must be nice!Yea thanz man im gonna reap sum good bud this time.Im just not too familiar with drying/curing.I got plenty of literature on it..just gotta read it!LOL.Well im happy for you and ya lil bro too yall be smokin in no time!PeaCe


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Damn, those guys are making great progress, this is gonna be awesome!!


 Thanx man..They shootin up quick


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah man i am high as shit right now the plant i grew from seed and kept little was really good it dried out fast as shit and we skipped the curing on it and smoked it all it was really good smoke we sparked a joint at 4 and i am still blazed it burned smothe too ummmmm wish u leaved near my man we would roll up some l's and blaze


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> yeah man i am high as shit right now the plant i grew from seed and kept little was really good it dried out fast as shit and we skipped the curing on it and smoked it all it was really good smoke we sparked a joint at 4 and i am still blazed it burned smothe too ummmmm wish u leaved near my man we would roll up some l's and blaze


 and thats fa damn sho...there aint really nobody around here thats cool on my level and smokes llike me so yea that would be nice i would surely come burn a couple wichya


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2008)

one day my man one day. take that shit to the bank man word is bond


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> one day my man one day. take that shit to the bank man word is bond


 deffinitely....


----------



## Squarepusher45 (Dec 22, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ok heres sum pics i took today and im very satisfied..even the runt is blowing up.


Looks like you and me are at about the same stage of growth, check out my grow journal at https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/141354-bubbleponics-1st-time-grow.html

Here are a couple of mine: Northern Lights at 8 days in hydro.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2008)

things lookin really good my nig


----------



## Kratose (Dec 22, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ok heres sum pics i took today and im very satisfied..even the runt is blowing up.


Oh wow, they did blow up huh? They did exactly what mine did at that time, But yours does seem to have very nice fat leafs for that early on. Good Job. They are coming along nicely.

How long you plan on vegging for?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 22, 2008)

Kratose said:


> Oh wow, they did blow up huh? They did exactly what mine did at that time, But yours does seem to have very nice fat leafs for that early on. Good Job. They are coming along nicely.
> 
> How long you plan o"n vegging for?


 till they get about 18"


----------



## Roseman (Dec 23, 2008)

Purp, they are ready for full strenght nutes, and they will grow one inch taller a day, every day. I'd suggest you VEG for five full weeks, not just two weeks. You wil get twice as much harvest from a full grown plant.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Purp, they are ready for full strenght nutes, and they will grow one inch taller a day, every day. I'd suggest you VEG for five full weeks, not just two weeks. You wil get twice as much harvest from a full grown plant.


 oh hell yea im veggin for more than 2 weeks!! atleast 3months or 18" whichever comes first!
They been on full strength nutes since Sunday


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

F*&%, how come no one told me to veg longer!? I want some big buds up in hiarr!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> F*&%, how come no one told me to veg longer!? I want some big buds up in hiarr!!


 You been following the wrong threads or getting the wrong advice thats best for you my friend,,if you have a small space youll have to veg a lil earlier cause they can triple in size during flower! So ya might wanna take heed to that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> You been following the wrong threads or getting the wrong advice thats best for you my friend,,if you have a small space youll have to veg a lil earlier cause they can triple in size during flower! So ya might wanna take heed to that.


Ah, that's true, I'm working in a closet so I've only got about 3 feet of vertical space to work with. Plus, the reservoir is already getting strained as is, I can't imagine keeping up with all the watering if I vegged longer.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like the roots hit the nutes???Anywho there looking Great nice recovery JOB,my friend.Holla if ya need some help on the cure cause it can be bitch denpending on strain.How did you do your flush on your last grow in DWC?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 23, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Purp, they are ready for full strenght nutes, and they will grow one inch taller a day, every day. I'd suggest you VEG for five full weeks, not just two weeks. You wil get twice as much harvest from a full grown plant.


 roseman if i could give you rep i would man you give excelent advice and are always ready to awnser questions to the best of your knowledge with amazing knowledge man thank you for your wonderful input in every thread i have seen you.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 23, 2008)

purp thanks man for all of your input on my grow i appreciate it bro. you are always welcome in my neck of texas pimp


----------



## Roseman (Dec 23, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> F*&%, how come no one told me to veg longer!? I want some big buds up in hiarr!!


My theory:
In nature, outdoors, in Southern America, if you start a seed outdoors, in the Spring, say around the last week of April or the first week of May or Mid-May, your plant will VEG in May, and June and a week or two in July. Around 9 to 10 weeks Maybe eleven weeks. (that is VEG for 10 to 11 weeks) . Come the summer, toward the end of July, it will show signs of FLOWERING and start the BLOOM cycle one week of July, and all of August and Septemeber and most of October. 
*Now in HYDRO, we cut that VEG time in HALF,* with 24 /7 lights (Light 24 hours a day, all day, every day, 7 days a week) instead of getting LIGHT just 14 to 15 hours of 24 hours in nature. If we double the LIGHT time and feed them 24/7, as in Hydro (in Soil, they do not eat, drink or grow 24/7) then we cut the VEG time in HALF. So , in HYDRO, in a rapid grower like the Bubblponics System, we change the VEG Time from 10 to 11 weeks, to 5 and half weeks. AND WE GET THE SAME GROWTH AND HEIGHT. Same applies to the BLOOM time, it takes half as long as outdoors. 
Another Theory:
In nature, it is not wise to let a 12 year old child get pregnant or allow a child to give birth and have babies. The baby will be deformed or have defects ro problems. YOU DO NOT IMPREGNATE A CHILD. Let the child get grown and MATURE first,then let it have babies. 
SAME APPLIES TO POT. It does not make sense to get a baby pot plant pregnant and make it have babies(FLOWERS) . Let that pot plant get grow and mature, and then let it make babies. 

I've done that SOG (forcing small plants to make flowers) and it is a waste! Let those plants get gorwn, then let them have babies.
I VEG or GROW under 24/7 LIGHTS, and I VEG for 5 full weeks. That is 35 days,and 35 inches tall. Then I BLOOM or FLOWER 8 to 9 weeks. I get a veyr high yield. VERY HIGH!!!!







That is one 42 inch tall plant on that table, (the pop corn buds are not there on the table) a total 7 and half ounces AFTER I manicured and dried and cured the buds.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 23, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> roseman if i could give you rep i would man you give excelent advice and are always ready to awnser questions to the best of your knowledge with amazing knowledge man thank you for your wonderful input in every thread i have seen you.


Thanks Bro. I appreciate REP +.

I've become convinced the more we give to LIFE, the more we get back. 
The more we do for our fellow man, fellow growers, the more we get back. The more we give,the more we get. I don';t care what you call it, KARMA, Reap what you Sew, Further On Up the Road (my favorite blues song) What goes around,, comes around, it is all true adn I try to live by it..

John Lennon said
The love you take, is equal to the love you make.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 23, 2008)

Roseman said:


> My theory:
> In nature, outdoors, in Southern America, if you start a seed outdoors, in the Spring, say around the last week of April or the first week of May or Mid-May, your plant will VEG in May, and June and a week or two in July. Around 9 to 10 weeks Maybe eleven weeks. (that is VEG for 10 to 11 weeks) . Come the summer, toward the end of July, it will show signs of FLOWERING and start the BLOOM cycle one week of July, and all of August and Septemeber and most of October.
> *Now in HYDRO, we cut that VEG time in HALF,* with 24 /7 lights (Light 24 hours a day, all day, every day, 7 days a week) instead of getting LIGHT just 14 to 15 hours of 24 hours in nature. If we double the LIGHT time and feed them 24/7, as in Hydro (in Soil, they do not eat, drink or grow 24/7) then we cut the VEG time in HALF. So , in HYDRO, in a rapid grower like the Bubblponics System, we change the VEG Time from 10 to 11 weeks, to 5 and half weeks. AND WE GET THE SAME GROWTH AND HEIGHT. Same applies to the BLOOM time, it takes half as long as outdoors.
> Another Theory:
> ...


I'm smoking jailbait!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 23, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Thanks Bro. I appreciate REP +.
> 
> I've become convinced the more we give to LIFE, the more we get back.
> The more we do for our fellow man, fellow growers, the more we get back. The more we give,the more we get. I don';t care what you call it, KARMA, Reap what you Sew, Further On Up the Road (my favorite blues song) What goes around,, comes around, it is all true adn I try to live by it..
> ...


 yea man that is the same way my mother beleived and the way she guided us for we r a wild bunch before she passed and i still beleive it i dont have a name for it for i beleive other things also


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 23, 2008)

*damn sicc fuckin buds bro. +1*


----------



## Roseman (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Roseman (Dec 23, 2008)

More pics on pages 170 to 172 here:
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/7897-stealth-hydro-bubbleponics-systems-170.html


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

damn Roseman.thats sum awesome lookin bud i wish i could pull one off the screen..well fellas if ya wonderin where ive been its at the hospital.Had to make the decision to put her down.i dont believe in letting someone suffer like that.Life is short.enjoy while we can


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Roseman said:


>


 Wow...thats all i have to say


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

pitbudz87 said:


> roseman if i could give you rep i would man you give excelent advice and are always ready to awnser questions to the best of your knowledge with amazing knowledge man thank you for your wonderful input in every thread i have seen you.


yup...roseman is a real help to me...if ya come to the N.O...we will meet.! and i cant wait...if we could just get em to decriminalize it....it would ok..but now days you gotta watch no study who you fuck with,


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 23, 2008)

yep man for reals i hear that


----------



## Kratose (Dec 23, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> F*&%, how come no one told me to veg longer!? I want some big buds up in hiarr!!


Lol. Ya, like purp said, you been following the wrong threads. Veg longer. Don't start flowering in just 3 weeks, if you have the space, veg for 2 months, or 3 if you can! Get some big ol buds!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

heres sum pics i took this mornin. Ph6.0-6.1 almost time for their first top


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2008)

wish mine were that healthy! lookin good


----------



## Roseman (Dec 24, 2008)

PURP!!!
I'm so proud for you! Lovily, just lovily. They are beautiful, and growing strong!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 24, 2008)

purp those look freakin awesome man. those are some beautiful pot plants man keep it up


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

Roseman said:


> PURP!!!
> I'm so proud for you! Lovily, just lovily. They are beautiful, and growing strong!


 Thanks Roseman and my boy pit!this is just a fraction of what you guys have doneYea im proud of myself too.
Sunday or monday im gonna empty the rez and fill it back up with stronger nutes..got my water settling to the right ph now..its 8.8 out the faucet so i gotta use about 30ml of down.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah man glad you have everything running smoothely now and according to plans. wonderful, im happy for you merry christmas to all by the way hope you all have wonderful christmas's with your familys. God bless every single one of you.


----------



## yourlocal420 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lookin good Purpdaddy. You need to send me a those damn Kringle Cakes that N.O. is famous for those are the bomb!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

yourlocal420 said:


> Lookin good Purpdaddy. You need to send me a those damn Kringle Cakes that N.O. is famous for those are the bomb!


 YEA!1i think you mean the funnel cakes?fried bread with powdered sugar?
Or a Bengiet..if im spellin it right at Cafe DuMonde....its a must you stop there in the morning to an order of bengeits(pronounce BEN-YAY) and a hot cup of thier special brew coffee!i always bring a can of Cafe Dumonde coffee home!Always!Followed by some good smoke!I was thinking of taking a trip down there for the weekend but granny died and im dealin with that!man im hungry.....


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 24, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> YEA!1i think you mean the funnel cakes?fried bread with powdered sugar?
> Or a Bengiet..if im spellin it right at Cafe DuMonde....its a must you stop there in the morning to an order of bengeits(pronounce BEN-YAY) and a hot cup of thier special brew coffee!i always bring a can of Cafe Dumonde coffee home!Always!Followed by some good smoke!I was thinking of taking a trip down there for the weekend but granny died and im dealin with that!man im hungry.....


Damn, sorry about your grandma, but man, I want some mothaluvin beignets now too!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Damn, sorry about your grandma, but man, I want some mothaluvin beignets now too!!!!


 Yup...they like no other!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

Yo roseman...doesnt it seem like im wastin nutes by changing the res every week..or maybe not add as much water to the res...less water=less nutes..If you got a better ideaplease post it!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 24, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Yo roseman...doesnt it seem like im wastin nutes by changing the res every week..or maybe not add as much water to the res...less water=less nutes..If you got a better ideaplease post it!


When you drain the tank, save what you drained out. When you get your new ppm meter, you will be able to tell what strenght nutes are in the water you jsut drained. Then add the drained water back.
They love to be drained, to have their roots exposed to the air. I do it twice a week, once with the same water back in, once with new fresh
water and new nutes. 
If you are on full strenght nutes now, you should be getting an inch taller every day. If oyu drain adn replinish, you will see a two inch growth or a major growth spurt. Roots love to be out of the water for a few minutes at a time. They love the fresh oxeygen.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 24, 2008)

Roseman said:


> When you drain the tank, save what you drained out. When you get your new ppm meter, you will be able to tell what strenght nutes are in the water you jsut drained. Then add the drained water back.
> They love to be drained, to have their roots exposed to the air. I do it twice a week, once with the same water back in, once with new fresh
> water and new nutes.
> If you are on full strenght nutes now, you should be getting an inch taller every day. If oyu drain adn replinish, you will see a two inch growth or a major growth spurt. Roots love to be out of the water for a few minutes at a time. They love the fresh oxeygen.


 ok man thanx!


----------



## blackaricanboy (Dec 24, 2008)

the babies are lookin good mang! keep up the good work, still following the grow


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Santa mut have smelled the smoke when he was passing through my hood last night.
Fuckin 22kt. gold pipe. Naw my girl got it for me.She doesnt smoke and hates smoking but shes the best!
www.celebrationpipes.ca


----------



## Roseman (Dec 25, 2008)

there is nothing any better than the love of a good woman!
Hold on to her, Purp.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2008)

haha nice Purp, now you tokin like a P.I.M.P  , have a good holiday my nig


----------



## Roseman (Dec 25, 2008)

I wish you had a gram of my HASH to try.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I wish you had a gram of my HASH to try.


 i wish i did too...i used to have a padna in cali..i woulg wire him the money or mail a moneyorder and he would send an ounce at a time in like a teddybear or someshit...but he just faded away after a while..But yes my #1 man i would love sum of your hash...ive never smoked it...


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1821990]haha nice Purp, now you tokin like a P.I.M.P  , have a good holiday my nig [/quote]
i appreciate the love my nig!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 25, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> i wish i did too...i used to have a padna in cali..i woulg wire him the money or mail a moneyorder and he would send an ounce at a time in like a teddybear or someshit...but he just faded away after a while..But yes my #1 man i would love sum of your hash...ive never smoked it...


 you confused me there Purp.

You said a friend used to send you some, and you said


...ive never smoked it...

411? have or have not?

Thing I love best about HASH (other than the HIGH) is when I travel (FLY at airport) I am not afraid to hide some in some capsules in my vitamins, so I can smoke while out of town.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Roseman said:


> you confused me there Purp.
> 
> You said a friend used to send you some, and you said
> 
> ...


noooo...my padna would send me an ounce of hydo weed..hes from my area and knows what kind of weed we get. dirt...my bad,,, NO ive never smoked hash..An ounce of hash would alot UHh?


----------



## Roseman (Dec 25, 2008)

HASH is like smoking pot, but different. I mean it gets you HIGH, but a tripey kind of HIGH, like when I smoke joint , I get very very lazy. Locked to the sofa, lazy. When I smoke HASH, I want to go paint a picture, or write a book, or start a new task or a new hobby or do some laundry that I been putting off.
Purp, you can get a KIEF box, and everytimne you roll a joint, roll it in the box, using the screen like a small tray. . After you roll about 30 Js, you have enough in the box to make a gram of HASH.







the buds lay on the screen, and the kief falls through it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ohhh....i got alot of that kief....i use a grinder that has one of those screens...what do i do with it?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 25, 2008)

You tube that...


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Roseman said:


> HASH is like smoking pot, but different. I mean it gets you HIGH, but a tripey kind of HIGH, like when I smoke joint , I get very very lazy. Locked to the sofa, lazy. When I smoke HASH, I want to go paint a picture, or write a book, or start a new task or a new hobby or do some laundry that I been putting off.
> Purp, you can get a KIEF box, and everytimne you roll a joint, roll it in the box, using the screen like a small tray. . After you roll about 30 Js, you have enough in the box to make a gram of HASH.
> 
> 
> ...


 i guess ill smoke sum when you come to the quarters!i know youll have sum good to toke on...when we go we smoke in the hotels..we get the hilton on Poydras st....all the way at the end of CANAL st. by the mississippi river by the riverwalk.When you comin..for mardi gras?ill be there no doubt!matter of fact im bout to start booking rooms cause its hard to find a room at that time of the year.PM me when you know when you coming i know e will still be talkin cause i love growing with a passion and i see you do too..aint gonna stop till the casket drop..thats the motto ive always lived by..or until im in prison for the rest of my life...i cant help it ..i just love my smoke that much.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Roseman said:


> there is nothing any better than the love of a good woman!
> Hold on to her, Purp.


 Gotcha rose...i am!!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 25, 2008)

Heres a ton of info ion making HASH:

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash012.htm


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yea ma i got tons og info but thanx i thought you had an easier faster way to make it out the keif...thats whats under that screen part in the grinders..right?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 25, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea ma i got tons og info but thanx i thought you had an easier faster way to make it out the keif...thats whats under that screen part in the grinders..right?



Heck yeah, you can get a silkscreen and sift it out of the leaves like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ENmz6KF1oA

Or spend a little money on the hash bags and get better stuff like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pDgyeGxAn0

The keif isn't as pure as the hash that you sift out from the silkscreen or bags, because it has leafy matter from the grinder.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 26, 2008)

If you use a grinder, you get brown or green hash, that is not as pure. It is good, but not as good.

If oyu use a screen, a kief box, oyu get blonde trichomes ONLY.
You gather them, put them in the bottom of a cigarette pack cellophane, about half inch thick, pack them down, fold the cellophane over and over, roll it hard, over and over like with a rolling pin, packing it tight. Then seal it up with scotch tape, seal it good, use lots of tape.
Wrap that in 4 wet paper towels, put in on a pan, bake it at 200 to 225 degrees for 40 minutes, and it hardens, and you got a cake of about 4 grams of HASH. One little bb sized piece, in a pipe, gives you 3 or 4 hits adn that is all you need. Yep, a piece the size of a bb gets you higher than a whole joint!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Heck yeah, you can get a silkscreen and sift it out of the leaves like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ENmz6KF1oA
> 
> ...


yea ive done my research on hashish and i will get the ice-o-lator with the bags whenever i got enough foliage and shit to make a decent amount


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

ok...im tryin rosemans method with that grinder kief.if it works with what i got...good but if not.....im gonna get one of those boxes....ive seen em before,,,but i dont roll joints though...


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

ok this is what i got...i had alot of that shit in my old grinder that i never messed with...so....i did the lil process and this what i got..wonder if you supposed to let it sit for a while or what...its not wet or even damp


----------



## Roseman (Dec 26, 2008)

looks like a TEMPLE BALL to me.
Purp, I thought you was Black????


----------



## bdrsouthsidesunnyshit (Dec 26, 2008)

damn purp that looks like some sweet shit bro good job! and na man purps white that is a piture of pimp c r.i.p


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2008)

Roseman said:


> looks like a TEMPLE BALL to me.
> Purp, I thought you was Black????


haha he is still ma nigga,


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

Roseman said:


> looks like a TEMPLE BALL to me.
> Purp, I thought you was Black????


haha yea thats crazy..im white as a ghost!it might appear that way cause i do live in the damn hood all my life..naw that dude in my signature-Roseman is a famous rapper from port arthur,TX that i actually kickedit with and smoked with him when he was doing little shows,afterwards,,hes originally from a town about 30 min. up the road from my house and he sold dope and thats how we met...hes dead now though


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

white/black...im color blind to that.i see us all as one.no stereotypin here...not saying that you are roseman but i was just getting that clear.some of my best friends are black...see alotm ofn these whiteboys in the hood are pussy not all...so thats why most of my friends are black....just where i was brought up at.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1825485]haha he is still ma nigga,  [/quote]
haha as always sicc


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

what does cooking the keif in the ovens purpose?what does that do?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2008)

It is what makes the hash hard, my friend used to make shoe hash haha, he'd do the same thing, fold it up and keep it in his shoe under his foot, so the whole day of walkin and the heat and pressure from his foot would make the hash, jus like pressing it and cookin it in the oven


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

heres a lil updizzle for my subscribers......
just got bak from the growroom and as you can see they growin just fine though i forgot to take a picture of an afgan in the corner bucket ..but it is doing just as good as the rest!
I mixed my nutes in with the ph modified water in my mixing bucket...one a lil bigger than the BP. I upped the nutes to the vegative stage strength. and ph is gonna be a lil loower this grow...seems to be working a lil better.
The runt is the durban poison...its coming up though


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

damn its hard to see but...not even a discoloration in the RW..besides being darker from bein wet....I always had probs with that...but these nutes dont make the rw grow mold or unleast not yet...doesnt look like it.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 26, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> what does cooking the keif in the ovens purpose?what does that do?


Purp, I loved ya like a brother when I thought you was black. The color of a man's skin might be an indication of a few things, like where his ancestors are from, or how much his ancestors stayed out in the sun, but only a fool judges anyone by the color of their skin. 
We, you and me, and everyone else,we got the same Earthly Mother, and the same Heavenly Father, and that makes us brothers and sisters in my book.

If you smoke KIEF, it is a powder, and when you stick the fire to it, it just goes WooF, and burns up very fast, without very much smoke at all. (you smoke is the indication that something is not burning good) If you bake the KIEF into a cake, you can just light the corner of it, and it will burn very slow and make much more smoke. HIGH GRADE HASH, that is 100% trichomes, is HIGHLY CONCENTRATED, and a piece the size of a bb can make you very veyr high.
If you made it from a grinder, it is still good, but it contains some leafy matter in it, and is not all trichs.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Purp, I loved ya like a brother when I thought you was black. The color of a man's skin might be an indication of a few things, like where his ancestors are from, or how much his ancestors stayed out in the sun, but only a fool judges anyone by the color of their skin.
> We, you and me, and everyone else,we got the same Earthly Mother, and the same Heavenly Father, and that makes us brothers and sisters in my book.
> 
> If you smoke KIEF, it is a powder, and when you stick the fire to it, it just goes WooF, and burns up very fast, without very much smoke at all. (you smoke is the indication that something is not burning good) If you bake the KIEF into a cake, you can just light the corner of it, and it will burn very slow and make much more smoke. HIGH GRADE HASH, that is 100% trichomes, is HIGHLY CONCENTRATED, and a piece the size of a bb can make you very veyr high.
> If you made it from a grinder, it is still good, but it contains some leafy matter in it, and is not all trichs.


 yea thats how this burns...real slow like its compressed...but the weed it came from was shit.this was just a trial...i never done nothing like that before and wanted to see how it would come out...i cant wait till my good keif grinder to fill at the bottom..i got another grinder a new one that i only grind kinds in...and i feel my bra on the skin color factor thats a very good way to put it im gonn have to remember that!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

ok...then lets do this...we been talkin to eachother for a minute now and this is for the people that post in my thread and watch my grow(i know who you are)
If you dont want to participate ill un derstand but id like to know what im talking too YA FEEL ME!i will look and talk to you the same i always have this will change nothing! ok ill go first 27/W/M


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2008)

shit im only 19 turnin 20 in feb haha


----------



## Roseman (Dec 26, 2008)

Purp, I'll be 60 in February, white male with 8 ggrandchildren, I have smoked pot every day for 40 years, except when I was very very sick, or on 30 days of strict probation.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2008)

nice roseman, thats how im gonna be, 90 years old and still tokin hhaha


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Purp, I'll be 60 in February, white male with 8 ggrandchildren, I have smoked pot every day for 40 years, except when I was very very sick, or on 30 days of strict probation.


 DAAAAmn...i dont give a fuck i still wanna see you when you come to the quarters!....You older than my mom!LOL Thats kool though i know when im that age ill still be smokin reefer or dead,,,AHHA!thats why roseman knows all this shit got 40 more years of experience than we do!LOL


----------



## Roseman (Dec 26, 2008)

I might be nearly 60, but I got a ponytail down to my ass, I've smoked with Greg Allman AND Cher and Charlie Daniels, and I have pics to prove it. I used to sell pot to the Atlanta Rythm Section rock-band, I've been all over the country, and I am one blessed old hippie! I can still get a hard like concrete too, and drink 12 beers and still do it!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2008)

Hell yea, roseman


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I might be nearly 60, but I got a ponytail down to my ass, I've smoked with Greg Allman AND Cher and Charlie Daniels, and I have pics to prove it. I used to sell pot to the Atlanta Rythm Section rock-band, I've been all over the country, and I am one blessed old hippie! I can still get a hard like concrete too, and drink 12 beers and still do it!


 man you gotta hurry and come to the NO....we going next weekend fa sho!
im clean cut ,clean fade on the dome...i judge you by your character..not at all what you look like...you learn that from going to prison at an early age.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

someone please go here http://www.growcloset.com/grow-light-kits.html
and tell me if the ballast is one that requires a special mh lamp to work in a hps ballast or can i just get regular mh lamps?i got the 400w. kit.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 26, 2008)

whats up purp here is mine 21/w/m


----------



## noonehome (Dec 26, 2008)

just read through the whole post
I am starting BP system with Mexican seeds for practice...about 20 days in now

Purp Whare did you get your seeds man?

noone


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

noonehome said:


> just read through the whole post
> I am starting BP system with Mexican seeds for practice...about 20 days in now
> 
> Purp Whare did you get your seeds man?
> ...


 http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/feminized-seeds-10-c.asp
the Attitude SeedBank has the mostfeminized strains ive come across so far..they ship to the USA


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2008)

Roseman said:


> I might be nearly 60, but I got a ponytail down to my ass, I've smoked with Greg Allman AND Cher and Charlie Daniels, and I have pics to prove it. I used to sell pot to the Atlanta Rythm Section rock-band, I've been all over the country, and I am one blessed old hippie! I can still get a hard like concrete too, and drink 12 beers and still do it!


So hard a cat cant even scratch it,Thats funny chit rose.You the man..


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

can anyone give me any info on that ballast?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

someone please go here http://www.growcloset.com/grow-light-kits.html
and tell me if the ballast is one that requires a special mh lamp to work in a hps ballast or can i just get regular mh lamps?i got the 400w. kit.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2008)

il look.PDADDY


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> il look.PDADDY


 thanks my man


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> thanks my man


Are you talkin about the 400 digital?IF so it has a smart chip and you can use both a MH are a HPS


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

i just read it..The 400w power plant kit...the fine print...it says the ballast has a smart chip in it that runs both mh and hps lamps...Thanx neWay


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2008)

There a echo in here.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 26, 2008)

there maybe


----------



## Roseman (Dec 27, 2008)

noonehome said:


> just read through the whole post
> I am starting BP system with Mexican seeds for practice...about 20 days in now
> 
> Purp Whare did you get your seeds man?
> ...


Bro, if you use Mexican (SATIVA) seed, you will have to do the grow entirely different. They will want to be ten feet tall at maturity. You need ot get some INDICA seed.
If oyu insist on the MXICAN seed, let someone walk you through a SOG grow. (Sea of green) You'll need to VEG for like 3 or 4 DAYS, 5 at the most, instead of 5 weeks.


----------



## RL420 (Dec 27, 2008)

purp why do you want a switchable ballast for MH and HPS?

It is a known fact that watt for watt HPS puts out more lumens than MH. More light, More buds!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

RL420 said:


> purp why do you want a switchable ballast for MH and HPS?
> 
> It is a known fact that watt for watt HPS puts out more lumens than MH. More light, More buds!


 ok heres the basics..The MH lamposputs out a different KELVIN.The enhanced orange-red component promotes flowering, stem elongation, and germination.
The HPS lamp puts out more lumens and again it puts out a higher KELVIN and nanometer thats required for flowering.
theres much more to it.Look up the lamps and youll have a better understanding


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 27, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ok heres the basics..The MH lamposputs out a different KELVIN.The enhanced orange-red component promotes flowering, stem elongation, and germination.
> The HPS lamp puts out more lumens and again it puts out a higher KELVIN and nanometer thats required for flowering.
> theres much more to it.Look up the lamps and youll have a better understanding


Hit em up with some knowledge purp, yeah!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

Thankx _nainer._ thats what it sounds like when the old country people around here say BANANA!!LOL


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 27, 2008)

hahaha yea man thats funny as shit take em to school purp!!


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Dec 27, 2008)

Lookin good my man been gone a few weeks.. But im bak again with some questions and new pics for u. Check my thread in the sig and let me know what u think. I wanna know if i should start to flower tonite and the plants have some burn and dieing leaves on all 3 plants let me know what u think.. Keep em goin


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Lookin good my man been gone a few weeks.. But im bak again with some questions and new pics for u. Check my thread in the sig and let me know what u think. I wanna know if i should start to flower tonite and the plants have some burn and dieing leaves on all 3 plants let me know what u think.. Keep em goin


 Where da pics at my boy..i checked ur thread,,,,


----------



## RL420 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Hit em up with some knowledge purp, yeah!


what? I get all my info from lucas over at icmag, he has grown giant trees without MH lamps, And as far as i could tell over his multiple grows he never gets stretch.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

RL420 said:


> what? I get all my info from lucas over at icmag, he has grown giant trees without MH lamps, And as far as i could tell over his multiple grows he never gets stretch.


 oh yea..there is other lighting you can use and not get stretch..Ive grown damn good shit under cfl's...you gotta get alot of them.but they work
Vegging unger mh and flower under hps is the best next to TRUE full spectrum.


----------



## RL420 (Dec 27, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> oh yea..there is other lighting you can use and not get stretch..Ive grown damn good shit under cfl's...you gotta get alot of them.but they work
> Vegging unger mh and flower under hps is the best next to TRUE full spectrum.


i understand that part of it, but i was only trying to save you some money and add to the journal. 

But insted i got taken to school? good luck man plants looking good, i would post a pic of my finished afghan kush but i dont want to post anything that would/could upset you for any reason.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

lol hes jus explaining things to you man, haha you took it the wrong way


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2008)

Have you looked into a HPS Horticulture Eyebulb? I use em they have the blue,green and orange spectrum and work Great,a little pricey though.Just a thought you might want to think about,cause you can do the hole grow with 1 bulb.If you get a switchable with 2 bulbs MH and HPS and backup bulbs cause looking for a bulb when in need fast can be a problem.I guess what im saying is in the long run IMO i keep a spare bulb and having to keep 2 bulbs would offset the cost of the Eye bulb,my 2 cents...


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Have you looked into a HPS Horticulture Eyebulb? I use em they have the blue,green and orange spectrum and work Great,a little pricey though.Just a thought you might want to think about,cause you can do the hole grow with 1 bulb.If you get a switchable with 2 bulbs MH and HPS and backup bulbs cause looking for a bulb when in need fast can be a problem.I guess what im saying is in the long run IMO i keep a spare bulb and having to keep 2 bulbs would offset the cost of the Eye bulb,my 2 cents...


 Yes those eye hortilux bulbs are the shit...thats all im going with after these start burning out!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 27, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Thankx _nainer._ thats what it sounds like when the old country people around here say BANANA!!LOL


 
my granny made the best nanner pudding!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

RL420 said:


> i understand that part of it, but i was only trying to save you some money and add to the journal.
> 
> But insted i got taken to school? good luck man plants looking good, i would post a pic of my finished afghan kush but i dont want to post anything that would/could upset you for any reason.


 Yea man you blowing this way outta proportion..you asked so ..i told you what i know!Its not like im repping off you something cause this aint the case.
Another thing...i dont play that jacking your thread shit...if you got sum good picsof sum afgan Fucking post it man!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

Save me money? i appreciate it but ive grown under flouros,cfl's...they are very cost efficient and thats what i would still be using..but..mh/hps is the way to go! No hard feelings RL420


----------



## Roseman (Dec 27, 2008)

Go smoke one, RL420 and show us some pics.
PurpDaddy is The PurpDaddy of PEACE here.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Go smoke one, RL420 and show us some pics.
> PurpDaddy is The PurpDaddy of PEACE here.


 HAHAHa LOL..yea i try to keep it peaceful until someone just really BRINGS ME OUT THERE!Ya feel me uncle Rose?


----------



## RL420 (Dec 27, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Go smoke one, RL420 and show us some pics.
> PurpDaddy is The PurpDaddy of PEACE here.



took you're advice, friend got me some purple haze, do we actually know if its legit, no..but hey i can make believe right? I dont know how to make em smaller so sorry lol.

Afghan kush

https://www.rollitup.org/%5BURL=http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0351ss3.jpg%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img208.imageshack.us/img208/6721/img0351ss3.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D%20%5BURL=http://g.imageshack.us/img208/img0351ss3.jpg/1/%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img208.imageshack.us/img208/img0351ss3.jpg/1/w1600.png%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D ]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

lol the big pics are perfectly fine man, Look at those beauties! nice job, looks sooo tatsy


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

RL420 said:


> took you're advice, friend got me some purple haze, do we actually know if its legit, no..but hey i can make believe right? I dont know how to make em smaller so sorry lol.
> 
> Afghan kush
> 
> ]


 DAAAAAAMNNNN!!!good job my friend!Thats some fucking chritmas trees..You mean you been holin on to all these dank ass pics of the afgan strain and not postin em!!Man again,,i dont plat that...I give you my permission to post afgan in here!Awesome..you bben holdin out...LOL


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

you got sum fat azz colas!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

what is your lighting of choice RL420?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

heres the pics for the end of week 3vegging.im upping thier dosage tomorrow


----------



## Brenton (Dec 27, 2008)

Those babies are getting Big purpdaddy


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

Brenton said:


> Those babies are getting Big purpdaddy


 thanks man and they about to blow up even more!
stay tuned!


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 27, 2008)

ya looks great bro ill stay posted. rl420 beautiful kush man absolutely mouth watering  purp man if u get a chance check out my 2 kush girls that started in an aerogarden, +rep pz


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

AnonGrower420 said:


> ya looks great bro ill stay posted. rl420 beautiful kush man absolutely mouth watering  purp man if u get a chance check out my 2 kush girls that started in an aerogarden, +rep pz


 ill go check you out.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

Lookin good Purp, nice n Healthy  how tall are them ladies?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1830557]Lookin good Purp, nice n Healthy  how tall are them ladies?[/quote]
they might be hittin on about 3"


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh fa sho, same here


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

yea im shootin for 4/20 to be my harvest date!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

hell yea, were at the same spot haha, but we all kno your will be WAY better than mine


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1830841]hell yea, were at the same spot haha, but we all kno your will be WAy better than mine  ;leaf:[/quote]
ya neva know my nig!


----------



## RL420 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice new pics, question for you, what is your water temp?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

RL420 said:


> nice new pics, question for you, what is your water temp?


 around 70 degrees


----------



## yourlocal420 (Dec 27, 2008)

When you gonna show some pics dawg. Cant wait to see your progress!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

look a couple pages bac man


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

yourlocal420 said:


> When you gonna show some pics dawg. Cant wait to see your progress!


 i updated today...flip back a page or 2


----------



## RL420 (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweet, my roommates cat dug up 2 of my bagseed plants. it doesnt really matter im going to get rid of them in a bit, but i was really mad anyway


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

RL420 said:


> Sweet, my roommates cat dug up 2 of my bagseed plants. it doesnt really matter im going to get rid of them in a bit, but i was really mad anyway


 damn my other padna said his cat dug his plants colpleteley out his aerogarden.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 27, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> damn my other padna said his cat dug his plants colpleteley out his aerogarden.


I'd completely dig out that cat's face if he did that to my plants, bagseed or not!! Gotta put that cat back in its place!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> heres the pics for the end of week 3vegging.im upping thier dosage tomorrow


VERY healthy my friend great job,hows it going this AM?


----------



## RL420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> I'd completely dig out that cat's face if he did that to my plants, bagseed or not!! Gotta put that cat back in its place!


thats my dilemma..my room mate has two cats but i can never catch which one it is. This has happened twice and i dont think they will survive this round! I guess ill just bring BOTH cats into the grow room and spray the shit out of both of them. It could work.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> VERY healthy my friend great job,hows it going this AM?


 AWWW BEECH its going pretty well b esides the 45degree weather outside,it was hot as hell yesterday.I had turned the heater off last week cause it was warming up.
So today is the day that i change water/ strength of nutes and i gave the Afgan a topping.I also cut the heater back on.it stays at like 80degrees in there at all times.Ph 5.8-5.9..a lil lower this time.


----------



## noonehome (Dec 28, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Bro, if you use Mexican (SATIVA) seed, you will have to do the grow entirely different. They will want to be ten feet tall at maturity. You need ot get some INDICA seed.
> If oyu insist on the MXICAN seed, let someone walk you through a SOG grow. (Sea of green) You'll need to VEG for like 3 or 4 DAYS, 5 at the most, instead of 5 weeks.


Roseman Are You serious?
I have vegged for 2 weeks and just changed the water and put a pack of grow in.

I have read about SOG and have been traing the plants, they are about the 7th node

I do not insist on Mex seeds..just wanted to practice

Should I go BLOOM now?

thanks man


----------



## noonehome (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Purp
Looking at that seed site now

noone


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

noonehome said:


> Thanks Purp
> Looking at that seed site now
> 
> noone


 Yes The Attitude Seed Bank is the only place i purchase from ;they have world wide delivery, and they have the largest selection of feminized seeds ive come across.They also send you free seeds when spend a lil cash with them!
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/feminized-seeds-10-c.asp


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Any new pix purp?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Any new pix purp?


 yea the pix i took yesterday are a few pages back!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 28, 2008)

noonehome said:


> Roseman Are You serious?
> I have vegged for 2 weeks and just changed the water and put a pack of grow in.
> 
> I have read about SOG and have been traing the plants, they are about the 7th node
> ...


If they are really MEXICAN seed, I'd start the Bloom cycye (12/12) soon, and go for a SOG. I've seen MEX get 12 feet tall.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> AWWW BEECH its going pretty well b esides the 45degree weather outside,it was hot as hell yesterday.I had turned the heater off last week cause it was warming up.
> So today is the day that i change water/ strength of nutes and i gave the Afgan a topping.I also cut the heater back on.it stays at like 80degrees in there at all times.Ph 5.8-5.9..a lil lower this time.


Dude im sry i cant remember do you have HID lighting,are you using cfls?I might be coming south il check ya later.Tooooo B street,ya feel me?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dude im sry i cant remember do you have HID lighting,are you using cfls?I might be coming south il check ya later.Tooooo B street,ya feel me?


 yea im growin under 400w. HID lamp.
Well C'mon down and bring me an oz of that good shit ya know we dont get anything but dirt!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

sup Purp checc out a lil sneak peak in my thread


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1835396]sup Purp checc out a lil sneak peak in my thread [/quote]
man rhe link dont work in ur sig! im goin check em out


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

here its workin now haha, i was tring to make it say what i want but i cant figure it out


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

you lookin good my boy!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

Haha thanks, ima bout to take another look at em, the WR had causght up to the TW, she is 5 days younger, lookin foward so some new pics my nig


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1835532]Haha thanks, ima bout to take another look at em, the WR had causght up to the TW, she is 5 days younger, lookin foward so some new pics my nig [/quote]
ill post some tomorrow and they had thier first topping so i gotta see how that went so tomorrow my nig!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> yea im growin under 400w. HID lamp.
> Well C'mon down and bring me an oz of that good shit ya know we dont get anything but dirt!


You noit, i was gonna give ya a 400mh i thought for some unknow reason, old age i guess,you were doing the cfl thing.Alright il give it to this other friend as it was givin too me.Its a attached ballast are was thats how i got it too hot for his closet lmao,I took it apart and made it were now it has a 15ft cord and made a hood and all.Ive used it, and it works great the damn bulb is big as a football.I wont know for sure for atleast a week but il let cha no my friend.You no i only grow mids.I wish i could bring a clone of the BB.Are one of your choice,someday soon maybe it wont be illegal, it would be on then for sure.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You noit, i was gonna give ya a 400mh i thought for some unknow reason, old age i guess,you were doing the cfl thing.Alright il give it to this other friend as it was givin too me.Its a attached ballast are was thats how i got it too hot for his closet lmao,I took it apart and made it were now it has a 15ft cord and made a hood and all.Ive used it, and it works great the damn bulb is big as a football.I wont know for sure for atleast a week but il let cha no my friend.You no i only grow mids.I wish i could bring a clone of the BB.Are one of your choice,someday soon maybe it wont be illegal, it would be on then for sure.


 Well damn i appreciate the offer man but i got the 44w. setup!
I would love to have a clone! You just grow mids??? all them pics are mids?And yes oneday hopefully soon! That offer from you to me goes a looooong way with me my friend cause most people today are just out for themselves and FUCK everyone else.I hate to be like that cause i would hate for someone to take my kindness for weakness!I will feel played and ready to scratch like a rednose pit!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> ill post some tomorrow and they had thier first topping so i gotta see how that went so tomorrow my nig!



Yea ima topp mine in a week or so, they should be pretty big by then, out of the strains i have, Platinum Bubba Kush, Trainwrek, Orange OG, then White Rhino, should i topp em all or is there any that would do better left as is?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1835604]Yea ima topp mine in a week or so, they should be pretty big by then, out of the strains i have, Platinum Bubba Kush, Trainwrek, Orange OG, then White Rhino, should i topp em all or is there any that would do better left as is?[/quote]
all depends on the size and thickness of the plant!You know that my nig!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Well damn i appreciate the offer man but i got the 44w. setup!
> I would love to have a clone! You just grow mids??? all them pics are mids?And yes oneday hopefully soon! That offer from you to me goes a looooong way with me my friend cause most people today are just out for themselves and FUCK everyone else.I hate to be like that cause i would hate for someone to take my kindness for weakness!I will feel played and ready to scratch like a rednose pit!


Dude, lol you know what i grow and them damn sure are not mids you know more about what i grow than the first person i met on this site...it was a joke You no me and what i have as far as lights,and like i said is was givin to me so why would i try to profit, money is not a issue with me at the moment,much better to have the karma.I by no means take kindness as a weakness,If everyone showed more kindness this planet would be in alot better shape,like the song imagine by John Lennon are the Beatles cant remember which.I guess i dont understand what your saying cause i live in the outskirts of a real small town,and if say i help a old lady cross the street im weak?Damn i sure hope i can come.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dude, lol you know what i grow and them damn sure are not mids you know more about what i grow than the first person i met on this site...it was a joke You no me and what i have as far as lights,and like i said is was givin to me so why would i try to profit, money is not a issue with me at the moment,much better to have the karma.I by no means take kindness as a weakness,If everyone showed more kindness this planet would be in alot better shape,like the song imagine by John Lennon are the Beatles cant remember which.I guess i dont understand what your saying cause i live in the outskirts of a real small town,and if say i help a old lady cross the street im weak?Damn i sure hope i can come.


NONONONO!!!Man i wasnt saying that you were doing it ,i was saying people in GENERAL!Not you by far!Yea i thought all those dank ass pics was more than mids,,i aint no fool!Yes i agree, give it to someone that can use ut.no need for a profit off that.Yes i agree there is not enough kindness cause theres not enough LEGALIZED bud floating around here.I dont take kindness for weakness,,i like helping people too as much as i can..No helping an old women across the road does not make you weak by far my boy!I also live in a real small town,i think we got 3 stoplights!LOLNo my man i was talking about people in general not you!Just expressing my feelings to people like that!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

lol purp my nig you always get misunderstood


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

i know i know! Smoke a big joint BEECH its aight!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> i know i know! Smoke a big joint BEECH its aight!


Hell, you no im old i didnt take it as me are id be right on down there,if i could find my cane....lmao https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/184157d1220436739-my-first-grow-dresser-cabinet-image006.jpg heres a porn picture..


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Hell, you no im old i didnt take it as me are id be right on down there,if i could find my cane....lmao


 well just cmon down here anyway.and bring sum of those mids..ill get you a powerchair through medicare


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 28, 2008)

haha thats funny what happend to the site


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

go to myrollitup, then under setting & options to the left, go to EDIT OPTIONS and the last feild change the forum skin to Blzin 07, or at the bottom of the scrren scroll all the way down and to the left there sould be a option to choose different skins


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

Lil UpdiZzLe for todizzle:
They lookin better and better everyday


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

Lookin nice n Healthy, i jus updated as well, keep it up


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

what are you talkin about the pics are right there....


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2008)

lookin good purp real good man


----------



## Roseman (Dec 29, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 29, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Lil UpdiZzLe for todizzle:
> They lookin better and better everyday


 Damn, they're looking awesome!! No nute burn at all, showin em how it's done as always purp


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea these general hydro nutes are the shit!Look ,no nute burn or any kind of stresses they love these nutesI would recommend them over everything!I was using them when i first started hydro grow and didnt use that much nutes cause i heard about CANNA and bought thier line..Canna is very strong nutes and id rather use GH.Whenever i get my damn meter in from SH,UPS or FedEx didnt run today.Prolly be in tomorrow.Cause im going to flowering/blooming with the CANNA nutes and im gonna deff. need that EC<TDS<PPM meter..I hear Canna makes big ass buds,Let me ask my readers,do a lil research for me(ive done tons) on flowering with canna vs. General Hydroponics!Yall tell me what yall think the best way to go is..i have both full lines.Holla!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

SICC";1838121]Lookin nice n Healthy said:


> lookin good purp real good man


Thanks pit ya know i give it my all!No fuckups this time!



Roseman said:


> Awesome!


Thanks uncle Rose!



Hand Banana said:


> Damn, they're looking awesome!! No nute burn at all, showin em how it's done as always purp


And yes my man _nainer! _They doing the best they gonna do.I had no nute burn throughout my AG grow days growing with GH nutes i dont know why i bought canna.i guess just to try different nutes..GH is cheap and i recommend it over expensive ass canna


----------



## RL420 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup purp. got my DWC going today. Btw what a bitch cutting holes in the top of a lid with a butter knife is, i need tools bad.

[URL=http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05811ck2.jpg][/URL] [URL=http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0586ym6.jpg][/URL]

Rapid rooters - good? bad? anyone? guy at hydro shop said they would work for seedlings to hydroton.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

If u need a lesson on how to use those plugs bro i could show ya.. Actually i put a diy together on that.


----------



## RL420 (Dec 29, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> If u need a lesson on how to use those plugs bro i could show ya.. Actually i put a diy together on that.


nice man thanks, link or pm me this DIY.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

RL420 said:


> sup purp. got my DWC going today. Btw what a bitch cutting holes in the top of a lid with a butter knife is, i need tools bad.
> 
> [URL="http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05811ck2.jpg"][/URL] [URL="http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0586ym6.jpg"][/URL]
> 
> Rapid rooters - good? bad? anyone? guy at hydro shop said they would work for seedlings to hydroton.


i have heard good and bad things about those rapid rooters!i guess if ya know how to use them youll have no probs.I have no experience with them so i cant say for sure...dlo008 can help ya out ,he knows what hes talking bout!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea these general hydro nutes are the shit!Look ,no nute burn or any kind of stresses they love these nutesI would recommend them over everything!I was using them when i first started hydro grow and didnt use that much nutes cause i heard about CANNA and bought thier line..Canna is very strong nutes and id rather use GH.Whenever i get my damn meter in from SH,UPS or FedEx didnt run today.Prolly be in tomorrow.Cause im going to flowering/blooming with the CANNA nutes and im gonna deff. need that EC<TDS<PPM meter..I hear Canna makes big ass buds,Let me ask my readers,do a lil research for me(ive done tons) on flowering with canna vs. General Hydroponics!Yall tell me what yall think the best way to go is..i have both full lines.Holla!..n-e 1 wanna put thier 2 cents in???I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## RL420 (Dec 29, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Yea these general hydro nutes are the shit!Look ,no nute burn or any kind of stresses they love these nutesI would recommend them over everything!I was using them when i first started hydro grow and didnt use that much nutes cause i heard about CANNA and bought thier line..Canna is very strong nutes and id rather use GH.Whenever i get my damn meter in from SH,UPS or FedEx didnt run today.Prolly be in tomorrow.Cause im going to flowering/blooming with the CANNA nutes and im gonna deff. need that EC<TDS<PPM meter..I hear Canna makes big ass buds,Let me ask my readers,do a lil research for me(ive done tons) on flowering with canna vs. General Hydroponics!Yall tell me what yall think the best way to go is..i have both full lines.Holla!..n-e 1 wanna put thier 2 cents in???I would greatly appreciate it


me and you both know big buds come from healthy plants not nutes!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea but nutes also help out alot and are a necessity we also know that!


----------



## magikal chronik (Dec 29, 2008)

*hell yeah they do ! amen. *

*My next grow i will deff. try those hydro nutes. Did ya go to a shop for them or go online ? I wanted to look at the schedule for it and what not. *


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

magikal chronik said:


> *hell yeah they do ! amen. *
> 
> *My next grow i will deff. try those hydro nutes. Did ya go to a shop for them or go online ? I wanted to look at the schedule for it and what not. *


 this is where i purchase all my nures from and you can find feed charts also with alot of hydroponic stuff


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Dec 30, 2008)

Whats sup my dude. Hows everything goin. Just started flowerin yesterday new pictures tonite. Hows ur babies comin along


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Dec 30, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> Lil UpdiZzLe for todizzle:
> They lookin better and better everyday


 



Those shits are lookin sexy.. U doin somethin right this time my nig


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Those shits are lookin sexy.. U doin somethin right this time my nig


 Yea im just using GH line this time and good to see you my friend thanks for stopping by


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

heres another update for today.I got my long ass ppm ec stick in today
EC=1.6 
ppm=800


----------



## Roseman (Dec 30, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> heres another update for today.I got my long ass ppm ec stick in today
> EC=1.6
> ppm=800


Purp, what is the ppm of your plain water? 
You might go a little bit higher ppm with additonal nutes.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

Roseman said:


> Purp, what is the ppm of your plain water?
> You might go a little bit higher ppm with additonal nutes.


it was jumping between 0.4-0.6 so that means 0.5 correct?now what ppm that is i didnt look.i think its like 350 or in that area.my wand is at the growroom and i cant go back till tomorrow.
im going by a feed chart i got from hydrofarm and its working like a charm!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking Great my friend,when i used my DWC like yours i couldnt grow more than 4 decent size plants because of the amount of roots.The hole damn res.was full of roots with 4 and they were only vegged for a month,but that was many yrs ago and i was using cfls,and couldnt even think of a HID what woulda happened.I bet Rose knows about roots when he grew those monsters???Nice looking plants my friend.Cant wait to find out if im gonna get to come ya way,its for a wedding.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Looking Great my friend,when i used my DWC like yours i couldnt grow more than 4 decent size plants because of the amount of roots.The hole damn res.was full of roots with 4 and they were only vegged for a month,but that was many yrs ago and i was using cfls,and couldnt even think of a HID what woulda happened.I bet Rose knows about roots when he grew those monsters???Nice looking plants my friend.Cant wait to find out if im gonna get to come ya way,its for a wedding.


 What town is the wedding in?you might be goin across the state from me and i would really like to meet you and uncle Roseman!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> What town is the wedding in?you might be goin across the state from me and i would really like to meet you and uncle Roseman!


Bosier,but were gonna go to the French Quarter lol spelling isnt my calling!Got a friend in applachla basin area i know i didnt spell that right but you no where im talkin about.And 1 in Alexandria area.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Bosier,but were gonna go to the French Quarter lol spelling isnt my calling!Got a friend in applachla basin area i know i didnt spell that right but you no where im talkin about.And 1 in Alexandria area.


 cmon down its all good i can promise you!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Dec 30, 2008)

Cigar boxes are made for weed!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking good purp.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea i love that state!I use to do alot of fishing trnys down there and caught a damn aligator onetime.He was just sitting in the grass and i kept throwing a jig on his head and he got pissed and ate it,lol it was only about 2ft but i cut the line and let him have the jig.I did see one tho about 9ft on the bank when we left that area.It was at are near the beaux bridge area hek thats been almost 10 yrs ago.Fishermans Paradise i would love to live down there!!Some of the nicest ppl ive ever met with the a cajun southern draw that the peeps up north have no clue about. DAMN im ready to load up now!!!!Not to mention the fine ass women,thats a hole nother mouthful,LOL


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Yea i love that state!I use to do alot of fishing trnys down there and caught a damn aligator onetime.He was just sitting in the grass and i kept throwing a jig on his head and he got pissed and ate it,lol it was only about 2ft but i cut the line and let him have the jig.I did see one tho about 9ft on the bank when we left that area.It was at are near the beaux bridge area hek thats been almost 10 yrs ago.Fishermans Paradise i would love to live down there!!Some of the nicest ppl ive ever met with the a cajun southern draw that the peeps up north have no clue about. DAMN im ready to load up now!!!!Not to mention the fine ass women,thats a hole nother mouthful,LOL


 yea thats our motto...a sportsmans paradise!
i caught a gator onetime when we was crabbing in holly beach but they would snap the line when they got too close!
And yes we have the most gorgeous women available.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

ya cant help but ta like dem big fine country girls!


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin better and better everyday. Check my new pics let me know what u think.. Im hopin the burnt tips go away.. But u must be siked they lookin great


----------



## joshranwest (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice lookin plants you got there.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin good my nig! my update is tomorrow, what day of veg is this?


----------



## Squarepusher45 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Purpdaddy, 
Sup dude?
Isn't durban poison supposed to be sativa? And afgan kush is a indica. Yet all your pics look the same, short and thick. 
I got northern lights growing at 16 days now and there tall and lanky, and pure indica.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1845832]Lookin good my nig! my update is tomorrow, what day of veg is this?[/quote]
im in week 3of vegging...you about the same as me...i know well be flowerin and bloomin at the same time.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 30, 2008)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Lookin better and better everyday. Check my new pics let me know what u think.. Im hopin the burnt tips go away.. But u must be siked they lookin great


 im gonna check you out my boy



joshranwest said:


> Nice lookin plants you got there.


all comments are well appreciated



Squarepusher45 said:


> Hey Purpdaddy,
> Sup dude?
> Isn't durban poison supposed to be sativa? And afgan kush is a indica. Yet all your pics look the same, short and thick.
> I got northern lights growing at 16 days now and there tall and lanky, and pure indica.


 the afgan is an indica and im not sure about th durban i think its afgan too cause of the thick fan leaves.My pics look the same cause they still very young and yours might be lanky like that cause yout lighting is the wrong type or its that and too far away or just too far away!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ive done a lil research on the poison purp and to help out i guess its supposed to be 100% sativa...Grows slower and stays shorter than my indicas..much shorter actually. Barely doubles in hieght when done. Indicas are wild mine just quadrupled in size before harvest.But purps is right keep ur lights as close as u possibly can to keep them from not stretching so much.But u cant count that this way.ive had sativas grow the same way indicas do side by side it all comes down to strains.And even then ive had seeds from strains all grow at different sizes as well. GRowth sizes in strains is pretty much just a basic relative point to go from unless ur buying pure bred seeds from growers and know the strain sizes to expect. Hope that helps pusher.


----------



## theelite85 (Dec 31, 2008)

Dude this setup looks sweet I just got done reading it all Purp. Looks like Dogtagz still checks up on ya from time to time lol Im on this ride with you dawg. Im on day 4 and this is how mine look !


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Ive done a lil research on the poison purp and to help out i guess its supposed to be 100% sativa...Grows slower and stays shorter than my indicas..much shorter actually. Barely doubles in hieght when done. Indicas are wild mine just quadrupled in size before harvest.But purps is right keep ur lights as close as u possibly can to keep them from not stretching so much.But u cant count that this way.ive had sativas grow the same way indicas do side by side it all comes down to strains.And even then ive had seeds from strains all grow at different sizes as well. GRowth sizes in strains is pretty much just a basic relative point to go from unless ur buying pure bred seeds from growers and know the strain sizes to expect. Hope that helps pusher.


Yea i was wrong i went to the site i got the seeds from and bad news it is almost 100% Sativa!well they sent me 1 free feminized seed with my order of the afgans so, i put it to use!And you right my man it all depends on genes of the strain!




theelite85 said:


> Dude this setup looks sweet I just got done reading it all Purp. Looks like Dogtagz still checks up on ya from time to time lol Im on this ride with you dawg. Im on day 4 and this is how mine look !


Is that soil in the BP or did you make that?What nutes you using?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 31, 2008)

Nothin wrong with a little 100% sativa, keeps you nice and functional throughout the day


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 31, 2008)

*I love the Sativa buzz,hows it going pdaddy you good today?I see you got some Sativas, Ive heard some good things about that strain.Hope it turns out good for you,does it have the long ass flowering time on that strain?I did one many yrs ago and it took 3 months flowering before it was ready,but it was well worth the wait.*


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hand Banana said:


> Nothin wrong with a little 100% sativa, keeps you nice and functional throughout the day


 yea thats the only good thing about a sativa They grow very tall and i dont have the space to be growin sativas...i much prefer an indica



SOMEBEECH said:


> *I love the Sativa buzz,hows it going pdaddy you good today?I see you got some Sativas, Ive heard some good things about that strain.Hope it turns out good for you,does it have the long ass flowering time on that strain?I did one many yrs ago and it took 3 months flowering before it was ready,but it was well worth the wait.*


 yea im good how you doing ?yea i got a damn sativa..i dont even like the way they look,long thin leaves,,,uhhk.I have smoked some b4 but the person that grew it didnt know what they were doing.i know him..he just got some DP seeds and threw them in the ground outside...every now and then he would throw a pile of chicken shit in the dirt for nutes.I dont know what element is in it but it worked.Im gonna show him what some real DP supposed to be like.
IDK about the flowering time for this strain..the afgan is 6-8 weeks but we both know the genes in the strain has everything to do with that!
i have heard good things too about the strain..3 months flowerin!WOW!
ill take your word for it my friend!


----------



## theelite85 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Purp I saw a video on you tube on how to build an aeroponics system and I just copied the design inside a Roughneck rubbermaid. I read for like a week straight on here after I ordered an aerogarden. After all the reading I decided to take back the aerogarden and build a DIY just for fun it turned out great and Im waiting for my 400 W hps/mh light which I bought on Ebay for 145 incuding shiping. Check out my grow journal Purp Ill be watching your grow good Luck! Never thoght growing a plant could be so fun lol
Peace 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145378-newbie-diy-system-pics.html


----------



## theelite85 (Dec 31, 2008)

Forgot to say that I have foxfarm Nutes and since im on day 4 im gonna wait till day 10 to add 1/4 dosage of nutes... How does that sound ?


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

theelite85 said:


> Forgot to say that I have foxfarm Nutes and since im on day 4 im gonna wait till day 10 to add 1/4 dosage of nutes... How does that sound ?





theelite85 said:


> Hey Purp I saw a video on you tube on how to build an aeroponics system and I just copied the design inside a Roughneck rubbermaid. I read for like a week straight on here after I ordered an aerogarden. After all the reading I decided to take back the aerogarden and build a DIY just for fun it turned out great and Im waiting for my 400 W hps/mh light which I bought on Ebay for 145 incuding shiping. Check out my grow journal Purp Ill be watching your grow good Luck! Never thoght growing a plant could be so fun lol
> Peace
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145378-newbie-diy-system-pics.html


 Sounds good to me!i would use the AG for clones and the aeroponic garden for mothers.Thats what im gonna eventually do.Reading is the best way to learn this stuff and it all reflests back to chemistry so you gotta know what you doin or you can really fuck shit up.Watch my grow journal and the post in it and ya might just learn sumthin new!i do everyday.


----------



## Squarepusher45 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Purp,
I read where you used to use GH nut's. Did you use the weekly feeding schedule like at this link: http://www.gthydro.com/images/feedingcharts/GH_Feed-Chart.pdf
Or the one like at this link: http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/feeding_charts/GH_KeepItSimple_Recirculating.pdf

There both for GH Flora series but for some reason the 2 charts are different. I have bought the 3 part Flora series and am about to switch over from SH nut's to the GH Flora nut's. As I have found the SH nut's are not PH stabilized like Roseman said. I found that once I added the SH nut's the PH dropped by 2 to 3 full points for a full pack of micro and grow.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

yea i have that one printed out and im gonna consider trying it next grow cause it has a lil more aggressive growth formula(Stronger formula).I am currently using a soup from hydrfarm and its working very well..i think they couldve handled a lil stronger nutes!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

has anyone seen this man? i know a few of you have!Can you tell me where hes located at and hes been there since i was 9 so hes been n the same spot for a while!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

i use this soup..http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/...irculating.pdf but i dont recirculate!i use to waste!it works quite well.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> has anyone seen this man? i know a few of you have!Can you tell me where hes located at and hes been there since i was 9 so hes been n the same spot for a while!


WAS it on B street?


----------



## Roseman (Jan 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> has anyone seen this man? i know a few of you have!Can you tell me where hes located at and hes been there since i was 9 so hes been n the same spot for a while!


 
Purp, I have seen him in Savannah, GA and in New Orleans, LA


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> WAS it on B street?


Not sure what street.Hes in the Jackson Square area/



Roseman said:


> Purp, I have seen him in Savannah, GA and in New Orleans, LA


 LOL just seeing how many people have actually been to NO!
wanted go this weekend too damn cold...we in the 30s and 40s today!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

For all you MOB heads on the BIOGRAPHY channel they playin the lives of the past godfathers all day!


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 1, 2009)

*I seen em in the frenchquarters all the time. When i grab some Cafe du Monde*


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

Well the lil girls are starting to drink more ..thats a good sign...they got a strong root system built and no defficiencies or over nuting burn.I foung a recipe for GH nutes that im gonna stick with!I think thry could have handled a lil stronger nuutes from the start ...but like i said..no fuk ups this time...Sunday im gona mix in the new ((stronger soup)) in the BP.I topped them Monday so well se how much growth we got when i post pics Sunday


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 1, 2009)

*good shit. I'll be posted. *


----------



## Roseman (Jan 1, 2009)

PurpDaddy 
KNOWS 
his GROWS.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics Roseman and purpdaddys guide for my Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydroponics


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 1, 2009)

*WTF is all that?I take it you guys are trying to paste?*


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

NO I JUST PUT UP A THREAD FOR THE NEWB THAT WANT SUM QUICK QUESTIONS ANSWERED AND MINIMIZING REPATATIVE QUESTIONS IN ROSEMANS THREAD..wE ADVISE THEM TO GO THERE FIRST AND THAT ANSWERS MOST OF THIER QUESTIONS AND THAT GETS VERY AGGRAVATING AND THEN YOU GOTTA GO BACK AND FIND IT IN YOUR THREAD..I JUST PUT DOWN THE MOST IMPORTANT STUFF TO GET A COMPLETE NEWB ON AND GROWIN!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> NO I JUST PUT UP A THREAD FOR THE NEWB THAT WANT SUM QUICK QUESTIONS ANSWERED AND MINIMIZING REPATATIVE QUESTIONS IN ROSEMANS THREAD..wE ADVISE THEM TO GO THERE FIRST AND THAT ANSWERS MOST OF THIER QUESTIONS AND THAT GETS VERY AGGRAVATING AND THEN YOU GOTTA GO BACK AND FIND IT IN YOUR THREAD..I JUST PUT DOWN THE MOST IMPORTANT STUFF TO GET A COMPLETE NEWB ON AND GROWIN!


 I knew it was to help someone ya just that kinda man.Karma my friend.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I knew it was to help someone ya just that kinda man.Karma my friend.


 thanx beech


----------



## blueybong (Jan 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> heres another update for today.I got my long ass ppm ec stick in today
> EC=1.6
> ppm=800


How old are your girls in this photo? Looking F'n awesome!!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 2, 2009)

purp you tha man homie hit me up man and lets solve your dog problem man i would hate for you to have to get rid of it


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

heres an update for 1/2/09
ph 5.9
ppm 800


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> heres an update for 1/2/09
> ph 5.9
> ppm 800


 That's what I like to see, those guys are bushy as hell!! Gonna get some nice dense buds at this rate!


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> heres an update for 1/2/09
> ph 5.9
> ppm 800


looks real good ma nig. keep it up. 
I ordered my 400 watt hps light yest, with a ph tester. Gotta be ready for flowering. ya dig 

I was wondering how far i should hang it over my plants ?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

lookin really good my nig! them thangs bushy as hell, how tall are they now? ima get my pics up right now after i go thru my subscriptions, good luck in the race haha


----------



## theelite85 (Jan 2, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> heres an update for 1/2/09
> ph 5.9
> ppm 800


 Looks great Purpdaddy ! Keep it up Pimp


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

blueybong said:


> How old are your girls in this photo? Looking F'n awesome!!!


 
They 4 weeks old.



pitbudz87 said:


> purp you tha man homie hit me up man and lets solve your dog problem man i would hate for you to have to get rid of it


 i think we gonna keep him..we gettin him cut for sure.Ill hit you up myman!



Hand Banana said:


> That's what I like to see, those guys are bushy as hell!! Gonna get some nice dense buds at this rate!


Yea they got thier first top at the beginning of the week..MONDAY..I lik em a lil more bushier for more bud spots



magikal chronik said:


> looks real good ma nig. keep it up.
> I ordered my 400 watt hps light yest, with a ph tester. Gotta be ready for flowering. ya dig
> I was wondering how far i should hang it over my plants ?


Thats great cause you gonna deff. need all that for a succesfful grow and i also suggest you get an EC,PPM meter too.
Do the hand test...if it burns the top of your hand or is too hot to the feel...the light is too close.ya feel me? 



SICC";1856658]lookin really good my nig! them thangs bushy as hell said:


> Looks great Purpdaddy ! Keep it up Pimp


 tHANKS MAN YA KNOW I TRY MY BEST!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking good bro. Looks like everythings nice and dialed in.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Looking good bro. Looks like everythings nice and dialed in.


 yup thanx man


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

jus updated my grow, checc it out my nig, ATTENTION!!!!!!


----------



## Brenton (Jan 2, 2009)

Yo purp, hows the ladys doing?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

Brenton said:


> Yo purp, hows the ladys doing?


 i updated today...go back a page or two...i usually update often but i got alot of subscribers that pst in my thread...not saying thats bad or anythin...jus got alotta traffic so when yu visit my thread go back a page or 2 if you dont see no porn!


----------



## Brenton (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh damn man they getting BIG, shit. i just got my DWC tub setup just wanting on clones.


----------



## Roseman (Jan 2, 2009)

You just can not get any healthier looking than that! (Purp's Pic)


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

Word to that rose man, there lookin really goood


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats an Afgan my man!


----------



## wackymack (Jan 2, 2009)

looks real good cracker

+rep


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

wackymack said:


> looks real good cracker
> 
> +rep


Cracker ..WTF?


----------



## wackymack (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah thats right i refered u as a white boi


----------



## Squarepusher45 (Jan 2, 2009)

magikal chronik said:


> looks real good ma nig. keep it up.
> I ordered my 400 watt hps light yest, with a ph tester. Gotta be ready for flowering. ya dig
> 
> I was wondering how far i should hang it over my plants ?


I started my 400 MH lite at 24" and let them grow up till it got about 16" away and had to move it up 2 inches today as it was starting to heat up the back of my hand a little too much. So my plants are 12" tall now and the lite is up at 18" above that.


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 2, 2009)

wackymack said:


> yeah thats right i refered u as a white boi


cool out cuz. we here to help each other and share knowledge.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 2, 2009)

magikal chronik said:


> cool out cuz. we here to help each other and share knowledge.


 
we do and sometimes comical humor


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 2, 2009)

* Have a good day*


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 3, 2009)

Im a white man you cracker ass cracker


----------



## Kratose (Jan 3, 2009)

Looking good purp looking good! Got any preflowers yet?

I lost half my crop! Damn suspension for lighting gave away, light crashed and killed half my crop! I was so fucking pisst. And my oldest it chomped right in half, so I had to cut it. Its ok though, its branching out like a MOFO. It a strong plant, because nothing has phased this plant. And its growing fast. 

I see why you like Hydroponics, Fast growing huh?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 3, 2009)

Kratose said:


> Looking good purp looking good! Got any preflowers yet?
> 
> I lost half my crop! Damn suspension for lighting gave away, light crashed and killed half my crop! I was so fucking pisst. And my oldest it chomped right in half, so I had to cut it. Its ok though, its branching out like a MOFO. It a strong plant, because nothing has phased this plant. And its growing fast.
> 
> I see why you like Hydroponics, Fast growing huh?


 yea man itz the ONLY way ill grow!Soil/dirt grows take to way too long


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 3, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Im a white man you cracker ass cracker


Hey, I'm the white boy here....really! And I don't think I'd like to be called a cracker. Maybe a Graham cracker? What's that mean anyway.... a cracker. Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## theelite85 (Jan 3, 2009)

hey do any of you guys play xbox360 online?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2009)

theelite85 said:


> hey do any of you guys play xbox360 online?


Nah, but I play PS3 a lot if anyone wants to hit it sometime, PM me with your details and I'll add ya!


----------



## RL420 (Jan 3, 2009)

i play call of duty world at war quite often.


----------



## Roseman (Jan 3, 2009)

Who cares what color of skin any of us has?

AND PURP, I have a suggestion, I also posted it on the SH BP thread.

You might just consider doing some DELIBERATE STRETCHING now, IF you have the room for some serious HEIGHT. To get a plant like the one in my signature, will those multiple stalks, you have to snip those baby tops off, about every 7 to ten days, and about every two weeks, STRETCH the heck out of them. You do that by raising the LIGHTS TOO HIGH, like a 18 inches to 2 feet up, for 24 hours, AFTER you did a DRAIN AND REPLINISH. They are used to where the lights are now, and if you raise thelights abnormally high, they will STRETCH FAST, to get back close to them again. Its called DELIBERATE STRETCHING. You do it same time you drained and aired out the roots for 5 or ten minutes. You'll get a taller, bushier plant with more room for more buds and more room in between the branches. 
STRETCHING AND TOPPING is the way to a much bushier plant with more stalks. Remember, you don;t just TOP the TOPS, you top the ends of the bigger branches too.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

damn thats crazy, like not even 3 days ago i was think about letting my stretch a lil bit before i topp them,nice to see its a good idea, good lookin out Master roseman!


----------



## theelite85 (Jan 3, 2009)

I havnt tried world at war yet is it good? do you play halo3 as well ?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 3, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Who cares what color of skin any of us has?
> 
> AND PURP, I have a suggestion, I also posted it on the SH BP thread.
> 
> ...


 Yea i know hes the best aint he! Roseman is THE MAN!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 3, 2009)

my ps3 wont show the cd anymore under game...its just all sum online shit now!anyone know how i can fix this??i cant play any game?
these are the only 3 screens i get under game and the game is in the ps3 and the cd is old but no scratchesGTA4n the new one..i used to be able to play it...i left it alone for a while..so i rented some games the other day and noticed this..


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 3, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Who cares what color of skin any of us has?
> 
> AND PURP, I have a suggestion, I also posted it on the SH BP thread.
> 
> ...


That forced stretching is in the veg stage isn't it? I can't do it if I'm flowering, can I? Not asking if I can clip them, but would flushing & raising the lights do anything productive at this stage??
I'm sure thinking about that Stealth 6 pod unit next grow.


----------



## Roseman (Jan 3, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> That forced stretching is in the veg stage isn't it? I can't do it if I'm flowering, can I? Not asking if I can clip them, but would flushing & raising the lights do anything productive at this stage??
> I'm sure thinking about that Stealth 6 pod unit next grow.


When you get to the Flowering Stage or Cycle, your hand is already dealt and it's time to bet!
 Nope, in Flowering, you do not TOP, PRUNE, or STRETCH. You do move the lights around, or move the plants a half inch around, and with cFLS, get those lights close to the big buds. ,


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 3, 2009)

Roseman said:


> When you get to the Flowering Stage or Cycle, your hand is already dealt and it's time to bet!
> Nope, in Flowering, you do not TOP, PRUNE, or STRETCH. You do move the lights around, or move the plants a half inch around, and with cFLS, get those lights close to the big buds. ,


okay, now I know. thanks for the input. it's always appreciated.


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 3, 2009)

Roseman said:


> When you get to the Flowering Stage or Cycle, your hand is already dealt and it's time to bet!
> Nope, in Flowering, you do not TOP, PRUNE, or STRETCH. You do move the lights around, or move the plants a half inch around, and with cFLS, get those lights close to the big buds. ,


Hey roseman, Check out my grow in my sig. I start floweirng in about a week. Ordered a 400 watt hps light system, hopefully all goes well.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

Purp, same thing happend to my sisters boyfireds PS3, you have to send it bac, last time i researched it, its because of a broken disk reader, you have to call sony and ship yours in


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 3, 2009)

*that shit happend to my xbox 360. I was pissed, but they sent me a brand new one. So fuck it.. lol *


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 3, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> my ps3 wont show the cd anymore under game...its just all sum online shit now!anyone know how i can fix this??i cant play any game?
> these are the only 3 screens i get under game and the game is in the ps3 and the cd is old but no scratchesGTA4n the new one..i used to be able to play it...i left it alone for a while..so i rented some games the other day and noticed this..


Try updating the firmware to the latest. If that doesn't work, you might want to do a full restore on the system.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

im pretty sure its the disk reader, i did all that to his PS3 and still othing


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Purp looking good bro! Thought i would drop in and get subscribed i would like to grow some Afgan Kush one of these days! On the real tho, you need a better camera man! Those pics dont do your beatuiful ladies any justice!! I got a deal for you if your interested! Just look up Samsung L100 you can get one for about 60 Bucks and its a 8.2 Megapixels. Just a thought, i am going to keep an eye on this one! Nice setup! +Rep


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 3, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> Hey Purp looking good bro! Thought i would drop in and get subscribed i would like to grow some Afgan Kush one of these days! On the real tho, you need a better camera man! Those pics dont do your beatuiful ladies any justice!! I got a deal for you if your interested! Just look up Samsung L100 you can get one for about 60 Bucks and its a 8.2 Megapixels. Just a thought, i am going to keep an eye on this one! Nice setup! +Rep


 Yea i know i use the camera on my phone and i would love to get a decent camera Samsung L100...im gonna look it up! thanx man!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1862905]Purp, same thing happend to my sisters boyfireds PS3, you have to send it bac, last time i researched it, its because of a broken disk reader, you have to call sony and ship yours in[/quote]
thanx bro thats what im gonna do....


----------



## wackymack (Jan 3, 2009)

ps3 is the shit,it blows 360 out of the water(i use to own a 360,sold it for some) xbox just doesnt do it for me,ecspecially in the performence department,ps3 is a computer,its just god


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 3, 2009)

whats up purp whare is the laest update of the plants ive been off lately how are they doin how is your dog doin? i had to bring my brown one in and am having to constantly watch him i think it is just food with other dogs and thats what caused my fight cuz i can back him off the bowl with one sound and put my hand in it but if my puppy goes up to it he growls and shows his teeth and becomes agressive well he changed like that it happens fast and if i just make that sound and follow throw with it he stops and if i keep repeating this it will get better and drop that bad habit but i cant ever show fear any you have to be a stone wall i hope this makes sense i am not so good at explaining but i also forgot to mention for you to use a choke collar and a leash on the dog in the house so you can alwayse have control of him since the latest incedent and make sure you use it correctly it has to be under the chin or jaw not on the neck a dog cant bite you if you have it unf=der his neck and straight behind him you win and eventually he will figure it out its all about being a pack leader and showing dominan without force or being able to give affection without petting it is a presence you share with your dog and you will get there dont give up. if you want me to post pics of what i amtalkin about with the choke collar i will when my bro gets home tonight. sorry if this is long as shit i kinda rambled but i have had a ruff couple of days. holla baller


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sure not a problem man, i love my electronics and i just got that camera for Christmas so i know its a good one, and its compact so it fits right in ur pocket and it has re-chargeable batteries and a spot for an SD card which you can get a 4 gb sd card on ebay for 11 bucks shipped! 

Here you go man

http://cgi.ebay.com/145-Samsung-L100-Digital-Camera-8-2MP-3X-Opt-Red_W0QQitemZ390020997745QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDigital_Cameras?hash=item390020997745&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:3|39:1|240:1318

and www.shopzilla.com i love this website its a price comparison website along with www.pricegrabber.com as long as you know the model # you can find the cheapest one on the internet! I am all about finding good deals! www.buy.com is another great site for electronics 1 TB hard drives for under a 100 bucks! Cheeers!!

Oh and about the PS3 i own all three systems, wii,ps3,and my xbox 360. I love my Ps3 the most, i like the 360 for its controller and Halo 3, but other than the PS3 is the shit you can install Linux on it, mostly use my PS3 as a blu-ray player. The ps3 is just a overall better made console with lots of Unleashed and unharvested potential for sure! Just wait the PS3 will get even better with updates and better games later on! now if they could just re-design the Controller! And ps3 online network is free, cant beat that!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> whats up purp whare is the laest update of the plants ive been off lately how are they doin how is your dog doin? i had to bring my brown one in and am having to constantly watch him i think it is just food with other dogs and thats what caused my fight cuz i can back him off the bowl with one sound and put my hand in it but if my puppy goes up to it he growls and shows his teeth and becomes agressive well he changed like that it happens fast and if i just make that sound and follow throw with it he stops and if i keep repeating this it will get better and drop that bad habit but i cant ever show fear any you have to be a stone wall i hope this makes sense i am not so good at explaining but i also forgot to mention for you to use a choke collar and a leash on the dog in the house so you can alwayse have control of him since the latest incedent and make sure you use it correctly it has to be under the chin or jaw not on the neck a dog cant bite you if you have it unf=der his neck and straight behind him you win and eventually he will figure it out its all about being a pack leader and showing dominan without force or being able to give affection without petting it is a presence you share with your dog and you will get there dont give up. if you want me to post pics of what i amtalkin about with the choke collar i will when my bro gets home tonight. sorry if this is long as shit i kinda rambled but i have had a ruff couple of days. holla baller


Naaw it aint even like that dog post,speak ya mind in here bor you 100 with me! So be my guest..if you dont feel like typin..you got my number homie and can use it whenever,its my personal cell #,,so just keep that between you and lil bro!i know you will.But we have one of those metal choke collars that when he pulls too hard metal pikes dig into his neck and thats the only way we could walk him when we did..Hes not stayin at the house with my mom,my girl and i hes stayin with PAPA!80 year old cajun-coonass still drinkin GIN by the GALLON jugs!He dont buy 5ths nigga buy gal.! But i guess im ram blin too but thats ok you pit feel free to ramble in here,Man yall niggaz must be ballin out of control when i talked to you it was like 2:00 and you was just gettin up!Holla my nig!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 4, 2009)

hahaha yea man i drive alot and that past couple of days was crazy man crazy i was up the night before last fuckin my girl all night man 9 times and i shit you not then got woke up at like 7 30 and had to drive like close to 900 miles round trip with no sleep like i got back yesterday at 9 20 in the mornin and yea that pinch collar will work just put it underhis chin ill post pics later and it will really get his attention. hell yea i bet your papa will learn him some too and damn man thats gettin down right there homie gin by the gallon at 80 much respect man


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha yea man i drive alot and that past couple of days was crazy man crazy i was up the night before last fuckin my girl all night man 9 times and i shit you not then got woke up at like 7 30 and had to drive like close to 900 miles round trip with no sleep like i got back yesterday at 9 20 in the mornin and yea that pinch collar will work just put it underhis chin ill post pics later and it will really get his attention. hell yea i bet your papa will learn him some too and damn man thats gettin down right there homie gin by the gallon at 80 much respect man


HAHAHA you sound like me homie be beatin dat pussy up!
hes over here now and the female is at papas.he is a different dog!hes much calmer and not nearly as rambunctious when the other female is here..I got her in 2000 so she got a lil age on here...she wouldnt bite a soul..i dont think she ever growled at anyone!much less bite a person!Where i went wrong that night is when he wasnt obeying me and i tried to hold him down and my mom was hollerin get him purp ,get him purp (im not gonna use mt real name) and i think the dog was mis understanding the command cause she was terrified covering up sheeba with her whol body and i tried to hold him down and pull him out the room..
You gotta be smarter thatn these animals cause they not dumb...i didnt want to show any signs of fear cause i already know about that..the second they scense fear from you ..they feel like they can control YOU!So i have been doing what we talked over the phone about and its just a jealousy thing between both the dogs!They both so jealouus of each other and they sart scrappin ya hear me!!Snarling and all ,,like they tryin to eat each other..we have to keep Gottis Hornace on at all times for that reason!But hes just as calm as can be right now!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

hers an update for 1/4/09
PH=5.75.8
PPM=1200. so the tru PPM=1000
And i raised the light a couple inches..


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

i know i know i need a camera!im ordering one now!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 4, 2009)

hahaha lookin badass man keep it up it is to fuckin cold where im at i was just outside hookin up one of my dogs to the chain and i cant feel my ears and hands and shit damn i hate the cold


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 4, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> hers an update for 1/4/09
> PH=5.75.8
> PPM=1200. so the tru PPM=1000
> And i raised the light a couple inches..


Nice forrest you got going there. I may do the Steakth bubbleponics unit next grow or two. You sure do grow some nice week using it.
I just uploaded new pix. if you have time, I'd like your comments.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha lookin badass man keep it up it is to fuckin cold where im at i was just outside hookin up one of my dogs to the chain and i cant feel my ears and hands and shit damn i hate the cold


damn Pit its shorts and wifebeater weather down here,,78 degrees!its kinda hot and been raining no lemme say pourin for all weekend and its still thunderin,i had to go cut the heater off when i changed the rez out today!



HomeGrownHairy said:


> Nice forrest you got going there. I may do the Steakth bubbleponics unit next grow or two. You sure do grow some nice week using it.
> I just uploaded new pix. if you have time, I'd like your comments.


 Thankx man i do my best!i will go check ya out hairy and drop ya a line...And yea itz startin to look loke a forrest i just need to get sum heigth on them so iraisd the light a couple inches to stretch purposely like my man Roseman stated in here a page or bak.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 4, 2009)

man i wish it was shorts and wife beater weather down here shit in the spring an summer you will catch my ass in a pair of dicky shorts white or black reebock classics no shirt and a ball cap sittin sidways on my dome damn i miss them days already homie.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> man i wish it was shorts and wife beater weather down here shit in the spring an summer you will catch my ass in a pair of dicky shorts white or black reebock classics no shirt and a ball cap sittin sidways on my dome damn i miss them days already homie.


Man, that's way more info than I want to know. No pix please..lol


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 4, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Man, that's way more info than I want to know. No pix please..lol


 shit man if i posted pics then my homie purps thread would get took over by all the ladies posting comments about em my man dont get it twisted im jus messin man friendly banter no offense


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> shit man if i posted pics then my homie purps thread would get took over by all the ladies posting comments about em my man dont get it twisted im jus messin man friendly banter no offense


It's all good. I'm just funnin with you!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> shit man if i posted pics then my homie purps thread would get took over by all the ladies posting comments about em my man dont get it twisted im jus messin man friendly banter no offense


 HAHAHAH LOL,,nothing wrong with a lil humor


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

Lookin goog nig!! i jus toped my plants today, ima wait a week then thrw em all into flowering


----------



## justabigbud (Jan 4, 2009)

looks great, great thread, you guys really help a new grower out, props!!!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1866840]Lookin goog nig!! i jus toped my plants today, ima wait a week then thrw em all into flowering[/quote]

When you gonna post new pix? I wanna see how you topped them.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

justabigbud said:


> looks great, great thread, you guys really help a new grower out, props!!!


thanks bro ya know we do what we can and thats our goal is to have nice yields and no stresses or burns during vegg..thats what i strive for and GH has helped out a ton!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> When you gonna post new pix? I wanna see how you topped them.



i'll put some up in a lil


----------



## RL420 (Jan 4, 2009)

nice, your plants are growing nicely


----------



## noonehome (Jan 4, 2009)

Say Purp, did I rember you saying you used Floralicious Plus?
And It turned your water black? 
I got a free sample yesterday and started using in half strength.
So much shit to chose from....

noone


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

noonehome said:


> Say Purp, did I rember you saying you used Floralicious Plus?
> And It turned your water black?
> I got a free sample yesterday and started using in half strength.
> So much shit to chose from....
> ...


 yes and it stinks like rotten fish!i am using floraliscious grow with Flora grow,micro,and bloom with Diamond Nectar.all GH products and havnt had a burn or anything this grow.Iknow the GH line is awesome!I am going to use the CANNA flowering nutes cause i got my ppm meter and they need to be used and one of my mentors highly recommends


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 4, 2009)

"...and one of my mentors highly recommends "

Mentors? I hear if you drop them in a coke botle, they fizz like crazy!


----------



## noonehome (Jan 4, 2009)

I went with the GH Maxi Powders Purp....seemed like the most logical deal.
I Got Botanicare Clearex....man I am ready to flower bro

no


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Jan 4, 2009)

Lookin sicc my man.. Mighty impressive


----------



## yourlocal420 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yea man I hear ya on the floralicious that shit looks nasty! I only use 2 ml per res and it does the trick tho.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

yourlocal420 said:


> Yea man I hear ya on the floralicious that shit looks nasty! I only use 2 ml per res and it does the trick tho.


 i am using 10ml/gal of water right now in the soup,,,but that will soon change


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 4, 2009)

xxDogTagZxx said:


> Lookin sicc my man.. Mighty impressive


 Thanx my man...a couple more inches and im budding!


----------



## noonehome (Jan 5, 2009)

Shit thats a lot bro...but at least I know that I can up it w/o harm

no


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

noonehome said:


> Shit thats a lot bro...but at least I know that I can up it w/o harm
> 
> no


i am using a custom soup from hydrofarm..Ive been using since day 1 and no probs at all not one and im 4 weeks into growing..this is a damn near perfect grow so far!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah my man you have done wonderful on this one. i transplanted a plant to my cloner last night and built a new setup im about to start 10 more seeds blue streak, white rhino, sour diesel


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> yeah my man you have done wonderful on this one. i transplanted a plant to my cloner last night and built a new setup im about to start 10 more seeds blue streak, white rhino, sour diesel


Damn you dont wast no time my boy!Where you get the beans ffrom?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 5, 2009)

all my dudes who get large quantityes they get them from their main dudes and they keep them for me and save them label them when they get them and give em to me for bringing them buisness and the blue streak was bag seed from one dude who said it was the best smoke he has smoked one seed in a half so ima try it out.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 5, 2009)

hey purp i got a ? too you remember the cloner i built well it is in my grow journal if you have time to go look it is small but one of our little plants that has already sexed got nute lockout im sure and was doin bad and i was out of big pots for now and about to take clones anyways and i gently got it out of the cup and washed away the dirt and then put it in to the cloner with the air pumps running and it is lookin good i did it last night but my question isam i gonna be able to transplant back to soil later to flower or should i just leave it in the cloner and later build a nother system and use it as a mother for it is good bagseed just had to deal with my stupidity over the hollidays


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

1-5-09
Ph 5.8-5.9 ..calibrated ph pen today
i odered a new digital camera today to get those nice close-ups of the bud!
they stretchin up for that light !thanx Roseman!


----------



## Roseman (Jan 5, 2009)

Dang, Purp, you got alot of growth over the weekend.

How did the STRETCHING work for you? How far did you move the lights up, and for how long and what kind of growth did you get? They sure look a lot bigger and bushier than they did last Friday!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2009)

Lookin my nig! i jus put some pics u too, yours are gettin bushy as hell! i cant wait to switch to flowerng, good lucc homie


----------



## 619SixFour (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Dang, Purp, you got alot of growth over the weekend.
> 
> How did the STRETCHING work for you? How far did you move the lights up, and for how long and what kind of growth did you get? They sure look a lot bigger and bushier than they did last Friday!!


Man it helped a ton and i wouldnt have noticed that without you!Just about 3" maybe..that cooltube makes a big difference!You DA MAN~



SICC";1871772]Lookin my nig! i jus put some pics u too said:


> Looking good.


 appreciate the love padna


----------



## blueybong (Jan 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> 1-5-09
> Ph 5.8-5.9 ..calibrated ph pen today
> i odered a new digital camera today to get those nice close-ups of the bud!
> they stretchin up for that light !thanx Roseman!


Look in awesome!!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice purp. I sure wanna see soem close ups. I may have to go Stealth with results like yo're getting. Wonder if your nutes are better than my FF. Are those organic?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

The floraliscious is.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, they work great!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Well, they work great!


 
Ya see that Huh! im luvin it too...no nute burn,no stress,lightburn,nothing nada!My Bp system said we haven all that shit goin on round here!LOL
No it comes from hours and hours of reading and decidind what is best for which at what time and type and awwww man i can go on for DAYS!This shit can get nerve racking but I LOVE IT!When you show your plants the love ive shown this go round they sure show it back!It comes from Time dedicated DEDICATED..(thats a strong word for those who dont realize yet) to this GROW PASSION!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Ya see that Huh! im luvin it too...no nute burn,no stress,lightburn,nothing nada!My Bp system said we haven all that shit goin on round here!LOL
> No it comes from hours and hours of reading and decidind what is best for which at what time and type and awwww man i can go on for DAYS!This shit can get nerve racking but I LOVE IT!When you show your plants the love ive shown this go round they sure show it back!It comes from Time dedicated DEDICATED..(thats a strong word for those who dont realize yet) to this GROW PASSION!


I may try those next time. 
"Dedication" IS what it takes, like you said. . It's just like any vocation or hobby, it takes lots of research, perserverance, OJT, trial & error and mothering....but it is a shit load of fun and it's challenging, at least to me.

AND.... if I dont fuck it up to bad, I may get some great smoke!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

youll get sum...just follow me


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 5, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> youll get sum...just follow me


Thanks. I've been growing for over 30 years but this is my first little water grow. It grows way faster than in soil but so many more things can go wrong. I'll be happy to learn what I can from you.


----------



## noonehome (Jan 5, 2009)

Purp I like the look bro...kind of Pin-Up girl frosted thing. They look great bro
no


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> youll get sum...just follow me


Hey Purp - I need your help bro. I have 2 Ph test kits and they both give widely different readings. I just uploaded a pix of a test I did using both kits that show the results. 
Please take a look and if you have any ideas as to what's an accutate kit to use, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 6, 2009)

got my camera in today..tell me what yall think


----------



## noonehome (Jan 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> got my camera in today..tell me what yall think


I think you are going to be stoned man
Hell you probably already are though


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 6, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Hey Purp - I need your help bro. I have 2 Ph test kits and they both give widely different readings. I just uploaded a pix of a test I did using both kits that show the results.
> Please take a look and if you have any ideas as to what's an accutate kit to use, I'd appreciate it.


 man i know nothing about testing ph that way...ive always used a digital ph pen..you can get em for30.00-90.00 aroun in that area and you get a digital reading and thats it!Sorry i cant answer that question


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> man i know nothing about testing ph that way...ive always used a digital ph pen..you can get em for30.00-90.00 aroun in that area and you get a digital reading and thats it!Sorry i cant answer that question


Is there a particular brand and model that you get? I want one that is accurate.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 6, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Is there a particular brand and model that you get? I want one that is accurate.
> Thanks in advance.


 this is the one i have..ive been using for a while and just calibrated and it didnt really need it t.itwas .1off. http://www.professionalequipment.com/oakton-phtestr-basic-wd-35634-00/oakton-ph-meters/


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> got my camera in today..tell me what yall think


Dude, the new camera looks sick!!!! How many megapixels is it? Your plants are doing awesome, how's the intentional stretching working out?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Dude, the new camera looks sick!!!! How many megapixels is it? Your plants are doing awesome, how's the intentional stretching working out?


 Its working out great as you can see...its a kodak Z1285 12.0 megapixels


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 6, 2009)

it records in HD,,thats why i wanted it but its got alot of features and options..just gotta figure it out!im gonna take sum pics in the mornin,so tomorrow we should have sum close-ups posted!Peace and if anyone knows about this camera ..lemme know what setting and shit to get the close-ups


----------



## Kratose (Jan 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> got my camera in today..tell me what yall think


Very nice pics, they are doing great. 

The camera seems to be good too. I just got a digi, nothing good. I need to save up for something good. They are looking good though


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 6, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> got my camera in today..tell me what yall think



Much better bro!! Looking forward to some flower macros later on for sure!


----------



## Roseman (Jan 7, 2009)

PurpDaddy,
Great pics!!! Great Camera, you're getting some multi-stalked bushes there, for sure.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 7, 2009)

Roseman said:


> PurpDaddy,
> Great pics!!! Great Camera, you're getting some multi-stalked bushes there, for sure.


Thanks my man,If U wouldnt have caught that they wouldnt be looking like they are now......they gettin sum heigth on them now...hopefully today i can go take sum decent pics,,,but prolly not till tomorrow..and i need to start my pre-mix also for Sunday!


----------



## Roseman (Jan 7, 2009)

I need to tell Purp and Bluey, and everyone else, 

when you 

use supplements, and 
grow catalyst, mixed with nutes, and when you use 
organic mixed with organic, and when you 
experiment with peroxide,
when you run on high octane ppms
sooner or later, one day, it is going to happen, you're going to notice that they did not eat or drink any that day because they got pH LOCKDOWN or NUtritional Lockout. (same thing) .
It will happen.
It is not an aweful thing, they just get strangled on theri food it seems, and quit eating. Just do a DRAIN and REPLINISH.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> this is the one i have..ive been using for a while and just calibrated and it didnt really need it t.itwas .1off. http://www.professionalequipment.com/oakton-phtestr-basic-wd-35634-00/oakton-ph-meters/


Thanks. I just bought one. I dont want to kill my grow at this stage...Appreciate your help a bunch!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> it records in HD,,thats why i wanted it but its got alot of features and options..just gotta figure it out!im gonna take sum pics in the mornin,so tomorrow we should have sum close-ups posted!Peace and if anyone knows about this camera ..lemme know what setting and shit to get the close-ups


I use a Kodak 8mp. digital. There should be a icon with either a head & shoulders or a flower on the top wheel. That's the setting for close ups.
I can also just put a magnifying glass in front of the lense and that works as well.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 7, 2009)

Look good my nig! when you gon flower them?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 7, 2009)

1/7/09..
They kinda at a stand still...i dont know why..but alls good!i need a lil more heigth then im gonna flower.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 7, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> 1/7/09..
> They kinda at a stand still...i dont know why..but alls good!i need a lil more heigth then im gonna flower.


 
looking killer


----------



## blueybong (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking really nice! Damn, can't wait to see those flowers!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn purp, that's perfection, not a bit of nute burn on em! Very impressive, are you going to start flowering ahead of schedule? They look ready!


----------



## Roseman (Jan 8, 2009)

*This product is on special offer!

*
*Our Price: $59.99 at ww.stealthhydro.com *

*make sure what ever you get, comes with batteries and the calibration solutions.*


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 8, 2009)

Ay purp, how long ago did you topp your plants my nig?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 8, 2009)

Roseman said:


> *This product is on special offer!*
> 
> 
> *Our Price: $59.99 at ww.stealthhydro.com *
> ...


 
Thanks. I got this one off eBay that I thought was pretty good. It has batteries but I dont think solution to calibrate. if I had seen your forst, i prolly would have gotten it instead. I havent received it yet. We shall see. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 8, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1887076]Ay purp, how long ago did you topp your plants my nig?[/quote]
about 2-3 weeks ago


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 8, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Thanks. I got this one off eBay that I thought was pretty good. It has batteries but I dont think solution to calibrate. if I had seen your forst, i prolly would have gotten it instead. I havent received it yet. We shall see. Thanks for letting me know.


HAHA thats crazy thats the first one i got!
Then i got the Oakton model


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 8, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> HAHA thats crazy thats the first one i got!
> Then i got the Oakton model


Great minds....and all that! Was it ok for you?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 8, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Great minds....and all that! Was it ok for you?


Yea man it worked just fine for me!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Yea man it worked just fine for me!


Thanks for letting me know.!!!!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

Update 1/9/09
I went to the growroom this morning to fing NOTHING!Someone ran into my spot last night and stole my plants,the BP aetup and my light...Well fellows it was fun.BLuey,Hairy,Roseman,Pit man yall keep yall heads up.Man these niggaz dont understand DEATH and what they just did..They took everything!Now they have consequences and repercussions that i have to uphold.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 9, 2009)

WTF, where the hell were you fucin plants man?


----------



## blueybong (Jan 9, 2009)

"Now they have consequences and repercussions that i have to uphold."

Man, that totally sucks! But don't go hunt down them punks and get throw in jail. It's not worth it. 

Peace & Out!!

ps many thanks for your help!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

They were in a spot that i thought no one would ever dare go in his yard...He did 15 years in ANGOLA State Pena. in the 70's for killin a nigga .So he feels violated too and this man dont play no games.This is my Big older DOg ya heard me..it was them younster next door..We been checkin niggaz all day long...Man niggaz in the whole hood are terrified of this man...Oh its gonna come out,,Them boys dont even know what to do with that...they have no nutes,,Th ph in the tap water is so high they cant live in it.so,,im fucked and they fucked


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Update 1/9/09
> I went to the growroom this morning to fing NOTHING!Someone ran into my spot last night and stole my plants,the BP aetup and my light...Well fellows it was fun.BLuey,Hairy,Roseman,Pit man yall keep yall heads up.Man these niggaz dont understand DEATH and what they just did..They took everything!Now they have consequences and repercussions that i have to uphold.


Purp - I am so sorry. Man, that blows. Don't give up though. At least it didnt go up in a fire with all your belongings and yo crib as well/ When it comes down to it, it's just stuff. If you can't recover your setup in a couple days, maybe get another one. You only lose when you give up and I know you've got lots of great grows in front of you.


----------



## Roseman (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't mess up, PurpDaddy. Calm down. Get a hold of your thinking and loose that 
STINKING THINKING. Don't mess up!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> They were in a spot that i thought no one would ever dare go in his yard...He did 15 years in ANGOLA State Pena. in the 70's for killin a nigga .So he feels violated too and this man dont play no games.This is my Big older DOg ya heard me..it was them younster next door..We been checkin niggaz all day long...Man niggaz in the whole hood are terrified of this man...Oh its gonna come out,,Them boys dont even know what to do with that...they have no nutes,,Th ph in the tap water is so high they cant live in it.so,,im fucked and they fucked


DUDE...I don't know what to say, I'm furious!!! Part of me hopes those punks get their justice at the hands of this ex-con, but that might end up leading a trail back to you if shit gets out of hand. Fortunately, if those little bastards were stupid enough to steal from this guy, they're definitely too stupid to cultivate those plants properly. They might even put the stolen equipment up on eBay or Craigslist after the plants die in a week or two, so keep a lookout! Man I'm spooked, I'm installing a webcam on my plants this weekend 

Who do you think spilled the beans?


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

im tryin ..We got an idea. of who he is,,Nothing can be kept a secret in this small ass town...Look.. me .prime example..No one knew..NO ONE!but my boy and house it was at and hes and old angola vict so he knows no to tell,,,Is this gonna stop me..MAn im just gettin started..these niggaz gone get they head bust and im bout to buy sum new shit.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 9, 2009)

damn homie im still trippin, the sad part is them niggas probably dont even kno what to do with the damn plants, poor babies gon die a miserable death


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Don't mess up, PurpDaddy. Calm down. Get a hold of your thinking and loose that
> STINKING THINKING. Don't mess up!


I didn't know purp was blind!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

i know..so i went overthere yestaerday mornin and they had a big growth spurt so i took thecups out and tilted em a lil to get more light to the lower branches like RM does.The water was so low i was going there rhis mornin to add the ph setteled water i fixed yesterday cause the water was extremely low so..The ph around here is 8.8...way too high this setup...they gonna add that water with the no nutes they have...they prolly gonna put miracle grow in the tank or somethng!Ill cool off a lil as soon as these xanax take effect.But when my boy gets here with the FRY sticks..id RIDE or DIE TIME!


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 9, 2009)

*Tough loss homie. I would follow up for sure. Be smart though, if ya dig what im sayin.*


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

i feel like i have let my people down too also!i know alot of you have been here since post 1 and wanted to see How this PERFECT grow was gonna flower!!I wanted to see the buds way worse than yall so...LOL..I hate a theif.(aslong as its not from me) Snitch(Dont matter who you ratted on i still hate you!!)
BITCH
HATER!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 9, 2009)

lol i guess i won the race


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i feel like i have let my people down too also!i know alot of you have been here since post 1 and wanted to see How this PERFECT grow was gonna flower!!I wanted to see the buds way worse than yall so...LOL..I hate a theif.(aslong as its not from me) Snitch(Dont matter who you ratted on i still hate you!!)
> BITCH
> HATER!


No, you didnt. Like the bumper sticker says " SHIT HAPPENS", even to good folks like you purp. You only lose if you give up, like I said. 
Just don't do anything that can up the cost of your loss.... Like kicking someones ass. Not worth the time & money that'll cost ya.


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 9, 2009)

*This might be a bad time to drop this down, but wanted to show you my 3rd day of flowering.What you think of it ? I have the 400watt hps light also.*


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 9, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1892495]lol i guess i won the race [/quote]

Yeah, comgrats SICC, you get the million dollar grand prize. Where do we send the check?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 9, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> No, you didnt. Like the bumper sticker says " SHIT HAPPENS", even to good folks like you purp. You only lose if you give up, like I said.
> Just don't do anything that can up the cost of your loss.... Like kicking someones ass. Not worth the time & money that'll cost ya.



No no no, its SHAPPENS haha, me and a couple homies made that up Shit + Happens = SHAPPENS


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

No itz shitz going down tonight!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 9, 2009)

It is goin down, make sure you blast one off for me, BANG BANG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYTLfvrDASg


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

all this hard ass work..dedication..been nurturing since OCT'!EVERYDAY! Those ladies really meant alot to me!And thats why im so hot..i meen sicc my mann we supposed to harvest the same time!!!FUCKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

They think the south bout just bling bling but we also bout that sting sting ya heard me!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

i mean this is fucked up..Grandma died christmas eve, and my B Day The 10th.tomorrow...YAY!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> No itz shitz going down tonight!


I know you're pissed and you deserve to be. All of us would be. It's very personal when something like this happens. We all just dont want to see you do something you'll regret after you cool off. You can't take back what you do. Don't fuck up your life for a few hundred dollars of stuff you can replace..


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 9, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1892517]No no no, its SHAPPENS haha, me and a couple homies made that up Shit + Happens = SHAPPENS [/quote]

haha...haven't heard that!!!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

I been listenin to PAC and he say dont go to war until ya money right...thats been right....But my homie solja slim say "ill pay fo it ill pay fo it if i want itT and i want these bitch ass niggaz to pay


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> I been listenin to PAC and he say dont go to war until ya money right...thats been right....But my homie solja slim say "ill pay fo it ill pay fo it if i want itT and i want these bitch ass niggaz to pay


Just keep clean so you can grow! If you get into trouble you're gonna have lots of eyes on you and I imagine you dont want that.... Stealth is more than just a system to grow weed.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 9, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> i mean this is fucked up..Grandma died christmas eve, and my B Day The 10th.tomorrow...YAY!


Condolences on the loss of your grandmother.... Happy Birthday tomorrow...Life has a way of balancing things out. Everything will be okay. Just chill and rollitup.


----------



## wackymack (Jan 9, 2009)

when u find out who it is,stalk them,find out when they are not home, take your equipment back and only your equip.

take the plants and rip them up all over the persons house/apartment and pour the resevoir water on there bed/s

dont physically harm them.

lock your equipment up somewhere safe,open there front door stealthy when u leave and when u are back home and safe...call 911 and report seeing some weird activity.

the cops will assume someone broke in when they see the front door is open,theyll assume the owner forgot to lock the front door,and when they go in and see what happend,theyll see dead lucious plants around the house and maybe arrest the owner for growing.

when the perpetrators come home and see all that went down,theyll know who did it,witch if they come after you u can do some physical damage to there faces and bodies.

they also may say they stole there equip from u ect,so make sure u hide your equip at someones house, someone that is trusty and that lives at least 20miles away

be smart about your actions and be conspicuous


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Condolences on the loss of your grandmother.... Happy Birthday tomorrow...Life has a way of balancing things out. Everything will be okay. Just chill and rollitup.


 Thanks hairy man im gonna miss not being able to post pics and view yalls pics and help out with problems..i feel like my hearts been ripped from my chest..This was my PASSION man!These fools took more than just plants,,,im gona let it die down for a lil while cause niggaz know im lookin for someone cause i dont roll my cutlass like i did today.For 1000.00 someone gonna rat they friend out!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

wackymack said:


> when u find out who it is,stalk them,find out when they are not home, take your equipment back and only your equip.
> 
> take the plants and rip them up all over the persons house/apartment and pour the resevoir water on there bed/s
> 
> ...


Sorry my boy but we roll a lil different deep down in the dirty.We hold court in the streets.Jugde ,jury,Trial all that in the streets.Will never have anything to do with a rotten police officer.We have a code we live by and die by.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 9, 2009)

i hear though mack


----------



## wackymack (Jan 9, 2009)

i know just saying do things the smart way and things will go smooth


----------



## Roseman (Jan 10, 2009)

PURP, go to Walmart and Lowes, get a 5 gallon bucket, a air stone, some CFLS and start a grow in your closet.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Update 1/9/09
> I went to the growroom this morning to fing NOTHING!Someone ran into my spot last night and stole my plants,the BP aetup and my light...Well fellows it was fun.BLuey,Hairy,Roseman,Pit man yall keep yall heads up.Man these niggaz dont understand DEATH and what they just did..They took everything!Now they have consequences and repercussions that i have to uphold.


Thats dirty man, they deserve whatever they get. You know what you gotta do. Live bye the street code, die bye the street code. If you catch them, they are going to be feeling pretty sorry for themselves. Fuck em up purp. That sucks because I was looking forward to seeing the difference between my harvest and yours. Since we started about the same time. Your were doing great too.

I know you gotta do what you gotta do, but remember, you have consequences for what you do to them. But you already know that. Go get em man. Show them whats up


----------



## Kratose (Jan 10, 2009)

Roseman said:


> PURP, go to Walmart and Lowes, get a 5 gallon bucket, a air stone, some CFLS and start a grow in your closet.


I hear that Roseman, you gotta get your grow on again purp


----------



## noonehome (Jan 10, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Don't mess up, PurpDaddy. Calm down. Get a hold of your thinking and loose that
> STINKING THINKING. Don't mess up!


Yean bro, I agree with Roseman
We are stelth to stay OUT of jail
I know you loved em bro

But we want you around for the next grow...be cool

no


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea Purp, listen to the man with the big type.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Jan 10, 2009)

Well Purp for starters Happy Birthday Bro. I'm real sorry to hear about your stuff getting stolen. And also about your grandmother. I know your pissed and do what ya gotta do. Just make sure you cover your tracks man. The difference between you, me, and the rest of this forum, and the people sitting in jail is... They fucked up, acted stupid, and got caught. Be Smart Bro. In whatever you do.


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday my main man. If u need me to call in the snipers on the roof tops to watch out for those scrubz that stole ur shit let me know. Keep ur head cool ill get my hands dirty for ya.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 10, 2009)

Where's the Birthday boy?
HAPPY BIRTHDAY..this buds for you!


----------



## Roseman (Jan 10, 2009)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY_ 
 * PURPDADDY!*


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 10, 2009)

Roseman said:


> _HAPPY BIRTHDAY_
> *PURPDADDY!*


DAMn i can always depend on RM for a laugh or uplifting humor should i say! Thanx man i ..
Man it really does hurt not to beable to post pics of my grow to you guys and helping others.The onlything that i truly love was my grandma and my plants..Now they both gone.
And the main thing is that im getting taxed tremondously horrible for my kush and this grow was gonna get me atleast a couple ounces and save me money.Sorr im rambling but thats just how i feel


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 10, 2009)

So whats the new line up gon be purp?


----------



## RL420 (Jan 10, 2009)

god damn, they doubled in size since i last checked. props!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 10, 2009)

RL420 said:


> god damn, they doubled in size since i last checked. props!


Let's not tell him.


----------



## RL420 (Jan 10, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Let's not tell him.


sorry i usually check the older pages i miss, but just saw nice big green plants and had to post, sorry purp.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jan 10, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> DAMn i can always depend on RM for a laugh or uplifting humor should i say! Thanx man i ..
> Man it really does hurt not to beable to post pics of my grow to you guys and helping others.The onlything that i truly love was my grandma and my plants..Now they both gone.
> And the main thing is that im getting taxed tremondously horrible for my kush and this grow was gonna get me atleast a couple ounces and save me money.Sorr im rambling but thats just how i feel


 
I know nothing of your way to attain peace in this situation but if you ask peace will come. The surprisng thing about that is the sometimes vengence comes with it. Be cool, figure it out and like RM says, dive bck into the pool to help you refocus. Peace always!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys i want input from as many people as i can ..now all you know that my shit got stol..the water was very low and the ph water is 8.8 and these guys dont know shit about growing..How long can they last with no nutes?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 11, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Hey guys i want input from as many people as i can ..now all you know that my shit got stol..the water was very low and the ph water is 8.8 and these guys dont know shit about growing..How long can they last with no nutes?


They prolly using MG!


----------



## Roseman (Jan 11, 2009)

Kum ba ya, my Lord, kum ba ya
Kum ba ya, my Lord, kum ba ya
Kum ba ya, my Lord, kum ba ya
Oh, Lord, Kum ba ya

Someone's crying, my Lord
Kum ba ya,
Someone's crying, my Lord
Kum ba ya,
Someone's crying, my Lord
Kum ba ya, 
Oh, Lord, Kum ba ya


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 11, 2009)

i hope you beat the DOG S#iT out of whoever took your plants, wait outside his house and fuck him up


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jan 11, 2009)

Purp, with no nutes they will first take what they can from the leaves starting at the bottom. Being weeds, I'd say you got 2 weeks. Hopfully they will give the plants something they can use until their karma catches up with them. Bummer, man! You'll still get karma credit for the good care you took and they can never take the knowledge you gained along the way. Have you thought of experimenting with Lowrider 2? 9 weeks start to finish and you'll have your supply back and be kept busy while you smolder. Put a sign on the door saying something like "I have you on camera, put it back or else, mother fucker"


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 11, 2009)

purp man i wish i lived where u did my man cuz duke cn track people and we would waffell stomp some fools man molly whop them bitches


----------



## yourlocal420 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ay Purp thats terrible what happened man they were really starting to hit their stride. Shitty deal man.Hope you find out who did it. Feel free to help me -finish my grow. All advise is appreciated!




YourLocal420


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 11, 2009)

okok i aint going nowhere cause this is what i love and i cant see leaving you guys hanging like that.So im not growin as of now and yea they prolly gonna use some miracle grow in the res.These guys know NOTHING about growing..My padna said he tried grwing sum outside in the middle of the summer and couldnt get em to live.So thats his level of intelligence.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 11, 2009)

HAHAHA i got robbed by tha nigga next door..After we wooped the shit out his brother me and my people did a lil investigatin on the streets and his bro did the work,,thats why he wouldnt say anything(hard headed lil nigga)but we know who he is and he dont come out the house but to get a cigar cause he smokes shwag all day. and dont work,,so this is going to be a li harder than expected


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 12, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> HAHAHA i got robbed by tha nigga next door..After we wooped the shit out his brother me and my people did a lil investigatin on the streets and his bro did the work,,thats why he wouldnt say anything(hard headed lil nigga)but we know who he is and he dont come out the house but to get a cigar cause he smokes shwag all day. and dont work,,so this is going to be a li harder than expected


 That's awesome man! How did you find out this was the guy? Is all the equipment in his house? Haha, I would love to see the look on that guy's face when he tries smoking fan leaves. If you're able to get all your equipment back, where do you think you'll move the grow?


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Jan 12, 2009)

Yo purp if u know who did it why dont u check that niggaz basement to see if its down there. Yo im about to fukin take a plane down there just to get this shit settled. Niggaz are so fukin pathetic. Id woop the shit outta that nigga take the shit bak then steal all his bud and money as pay back. Ever since u have told me that i have been havin dreams of niggaz stealin and cuttin down my plants. I feel for u man. Fukin hard earned money and time put into those babies for that wak bitch ass nigga to steal ur shit cause he is to poor himself to go out and buy his own shit. And u a kool ass nigga if he woulda fukin asked u where u got the shit u woulda fukin helped him out im pretty sure cause thats the type of nigga u are. I would take a battering ram to that newbs door whoop his ass and get ur shit bak. And in the mean time i would scare the fuk outta him by putting a desert eagle to his temple and watch him piss his pants..


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 12, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> HAHAHA i got robbed by tha nigga next door..After we wooped the shit out his brother me and my people did a lil investigatin on the streets and his bro did the work,,thats why he wouldnt say anything(hard headed lil nigga)but we know who he is and he dont come out the house but to get a cigar cause he smokes shwag all day. and dont work,,so this is going to be a li harder than expected


Man, now that you know where he is, that's gonna make things a lot easier. You could try explaining to him that he has no idea how to grow these plants, and if he gives you back the equipment, you'll let him have a nice chunk of dro when you're finished. If he's not receptive to that, it's time to pistol whip this clown, see how much he likes smoking his shitty schwag with a broken jaw.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 12, 2009)

im going over there today


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 12, 2009)

the plants are dead ..or the lil nigga that went in the house said they look "Rusty and Yellow" is the exact words he said..and he saw them that Sat.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 12, 2009)

im still so fuckin sick..i wake up at 4:00 every mornin just sick cause of this shit...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 12, 2009)

Shit Dog cmon catch that bird ill pick ya up!


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Jan 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Shit Dog cmon catch that bird ill pick ya up!


 

I feel for u everyday purp. I know exactly hpw u feel. I felt the same way when my cat and my gurls daughter killed 4 of my plants. U just feel like shit and feel like it was a waste of time and effort. I hope u caTch that bitch and do an American History X on him and make that nigga bite the curb...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> im still so fuckin sick..i wake up at 4:00 every mornin just sick cause of this shit...


Well, you gotta admit, it was a lot more exciting then losing them to, say, an infestation of Spider-mites!

Just funnin. Cheer up. You'll be growing in no time.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> the plants are dead ..or the lil nigga that went in the house said they look "Rusty and Yellow" is the exact words he said..and he saw them that Sat.


God, that breaks the heart...how could he have screwed up the plants so quickly? That fool probably tried throwing them in the oven to dry.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Jan 13, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> im still so fuckin sick..i wake up at 4:00 every mornin just sick cause of this shit...


You gotta figure up how much you lost, including the cost of the finished product you would have had, and give that thief the bill!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 18, 2009)

Well its been a fucked up ride this time and i calling it quits.To all the people i helped,gave advice to i wish the best of luck to you these punks really fucked me this time.I cant grow where i live and the weed is so fucking high im bout to quit smoking.I was growing to smoke good bud but these fucking people..The guys house that a snitch said my shit was,wasnt,,They spray painted an aerogarden blue why in the fuck idk i almost took a pic but i saw what i needed to see and got the fuck from outta there.So no tellin who it was.I guess this is what happens when you put a dead animal around vultures.There is so many lil thievin bitches in that area id have to fight all of them,so many lil youngsters tryin to take over ya dont even know whos who anymore fa real.Oh well i guess ill never find my shit.Theres still a few of you that have my number and know how to get in touch with me (You know who you are)feel free to use it whenever.Like my boy say REAL RECOGNISE REAL.


----------

